# IE script errors won't go away / malware?



## kettledrum (Oct 4, 2007)

Upon booting if you wait a minute or so an IE script error box pops up and cannot be removed at all. It just says an error has occurred in the script on this page. There is no other info in this box. If I try to open up IE after this, IE just locks up and has to be terminated from the windows task manager. I've run a virus scan through Norton and a spyware scan with SuperAntispyware. The only things found were cookies.

The computer also runs pretty slow too, but it did work fine until this script error came up. Any help would greatly be appreciated.

Here is a HJT log:

Logfile of Trend Micro HijackThis v2.0.2
Scan saved at 6:45:04 PM, on 7/4/2008
Platform: Windows XP SP2 (WinNT 5.01.2600)
MSIE: Internet Explorer v7.00 (7.00.6000.16674)
Boot mode: Normal

Running processes:
C:\WINDOWS\System32\smss.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\winlogon.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\services.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\lsass.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\svchost.exe
C:\WINDOWS\System32\svchost.exe
C:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\ccSvcHst.exe
C:\WINDOWS\Explorer.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\system32\spoolsv.exe
C:\Program Files\Symantec\LiveUpdate\AluSchedulerSvc.exe
C:\Program Files\Common Files\Microsoft Shared\Works Shared\WkUFind.exe
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM32\USRmlnkA.exe
C:\Program Files\QuickTime\qttask.exe
C:\Program Files\BroadJump\Client Foundation\CFD.exe
C:\PROGRA~1\SPRINT~1\SMARTB~1\SprintDSLAlert.exe
C:\Program Files\Java\jre1.6.0_05\bin\jusched.exe
C:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\ccSvcHst.exe
C:\Program Files\DellSupport\DSAgnt.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\ctfmon.exe
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM32\USRshutA.exe
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM32\USRmlnkA.exe
C:\Program Files\Sprint DSL virtual assistant\bin\mpbtn.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\wuauclt.exe
C:\Program Files\Trend Micro\HijackThis\HijackThis.exe

R0 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Start Page = http://www.myembarq.com/index.php
R1 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Default_Page_URL = http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/?LinkId=69157
R1 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Default_Search_URL = http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/?LinkId=54896
R0 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Start Page = http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/?LinkId=69157
R3 - URLSearchHook: (no name) - {44F9B173-041C-4825-A9B9-D914BD9DCBB3} - (no file)
R3 - URLSearchHook: (no name) - ~CFBFAE00-17A6-11D0-99CB-00C04FD64497} - (no file)
O2 - BHO: ElnkBhoGuard Class - {00000000-0000-0000-0000-000000000002} - C:\Program Files\EarthLink\Toolbar\EScamBlk.dll (file missing)
O2 - BHO: Adobe PDF Reader Link Helper - {06849E9F-C8D7-4D59-B87D-784B7D6BE0B3} - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Adobe\Acrobat\ActiveX\AcroIEHelper.dll
O2 - BHO: CSMHelperObj Class - {0F660F64-F4C9-477F-8529-44181B717472} - C:\Program Files\AT&T\WnClient\Programs\CSMBHO.dll
O2 - BHO: ElnkScamBHO Class - {15F4D456-5BAA-4076-8486-EECB38CD3E57} - C:\Program Files\EarthLink\Toolbar\EScamBlk.dll (file missing)
O2 - BHO: ElnkPubBHO Class - {512ACF1B-64D9-4928-B382-A80556F28DB4} - C:\Program Files\EarthLink\Toolbar\ElnkPuB.dll (file missing)
O2 - BHO: Symantec Intrusion Prevention - {6D53EC84-6AAE-4787-AEEE-F4628F01010C} - C:\PROGRA~1\COMMON~1\SYMANT~1\IDS\IPSBHO.dll
O2 - BHO: SSVHelper Class - {761497BB-D6F0-462C-B6EB-D4DAF1D92D43} - C:\Program Files\Java\jre1.6.0_05\bin\ssv.dll
O2 - BHO: ElnkProtectionBHO Class - {9579D574-D4D8-4335-9560-FE8641A013BD} - C:\Program Files\EarthLink\Toolbar\ProtctIE.dll (file missing)
O2 - BHO: ElnkLegacyUninstBHO Class - {E713904C-DF05-4C79-BBAD-02DB923253BE} - C:\Program Files\EarthLink\Toolbar\uninsttb.dll (file missing)
O2 - BHO: (no name) - {FDD3B846-8D59-4ffb-8758-209B6AD74ACC} - C:\Program Files\Microsoft Money\System\mnyviewer.dll
O3 - Toolbar: EarthLink Toolbar - {C7768536-96F8-4001-B1A2-90EE21279187} - C:\Program Files\EarthLink\Toolbar\Toolbar.dll (file missing)
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Microsoft Works Update Detection] C:\Program Files\Common Files\Microsoft Shared\Works Shared\WkUFind.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [USRpdA] C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM32\USRmlnkA.exe RunServices \Device\3cpipe-USRpdA
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [QuickTime Task] "C:\Program Files\QuickTime\qttask.exe" -atboottime
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [BJCFD] C:\Program Files\BroadJump\Client Foundation\CFD.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Motive SmartBridge] C:\PROGRA~1\SPRINT~1\SMARTB~1\SprintDSLAlert.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [SunJavaUpdateSched] "C:\Program Files\Java\jre1.6.0_05\bin\jusched.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Adobe Reader Speed Launcher] "C:\Program Files\Adobe\Reader 8.0\Reader\Reader_sl.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [ccApp] "C:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\ccApp.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [osCheck] "C:\Program Files\Norton AntiVirus\osCheck.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [2Wire Wireless Manager] "C:\Program Files\2Wire Wireless Manager\2Wire.exe" -a
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [DellSupport] "C:\Program Files\DellSupport\DSAgnt.exe" /startup
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [MSMSGS] "C:\Program Files\Messenger\msmsgs.exe" /background
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [ctfmon.exe] C:\WINDOWS\system32\ctfmon.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [E6TaskPanel] "C:\Program Files\EarthLink TotalAccess\TaskPanl.exe" -winstart
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Weather] C:\PROGRA~1\AWS\WEATHE~1\Weather.exe 1
O4 - Global Startup: Sprint DSL virtual assistant.lnk = C:\Program Files\Sprint DSL virtual assistant\bin\matcli.exe
O6 - HKCU\Software\Policies\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Control Panel present
O9 - Extra button: AnyWho - {0264505A-6793-44E0-AC75-9DCE3B13185C} - C:\Program Files\AT&T\WnClient\Programs\AnyWho.exe
O9 - Extra button: (no name) - {08B0E5C0-4FCB-11CF-AAA5-00401C608501} - C:\Program Files\Java\jre1.6.0_05\bin\ssv.dll
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: Sun Java Console - {08B0E5C0-4FCB-11CF-AAA5-00401C608501} - C:\Program Files\Java\jre1.6.0_05\bin\ssv.dll
O9 - Extra button: Real.com - {CD67F990-D8E9-11d2-98FE-00C0F0318AFE} - C:\WINDOWS\System32\Shdocvw.dll
O9 - Extra button: MoneySide - {E023F504-0C5A-4750-A1E7-A9046DEA8A21} - C:\Program Files\Microsoft Money\System\mnyviewer.dll
O9 - Extra button: (no name) - {e2e2dd38-d088-4134-82b7-f2ba38496583} - C:\WINDOWS\Network Diagnostic\xpnetdiag.exe
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: @xpsp3res.dll,-20001 - {e2e2dd38-d088-4134-82b7-f2ba38496583} - C:\WINDOWS\Network Diagnostic\xpnetdiag.exe
O9 - Extra button: Messenger - {FB5F1910-F110-11d2-BB9E-00C04F795683} - C:\Program Files\Messenger\msmsgs.exe
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: Windows Messenger - {FB5F1910-F110-11d2-BB9E-00C04F795683} - C:\Program Files\Messenger\msmsgs.exe
O12 - Plugin for .spop: C:\Program Files\Internet Explorer\Plugins\NPDocBox.dll
O14 - IERESET.INF: START_PAGE_URL=http://www.att.net
O16 - DPF: {084F552D-19EB-4668-9788-984CBC781A8F} (AsyncDownloader Class) - http://survey.otxresearch.com/Preloader.dll
O16 - DPF: {17492023-C23A-453E-A040-C7C580BBF700} (Windows Genuine Advantage Validation Tool) - http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/?LinkId=39204&clcid=0x409
O16 - DPF: {2119776A-F1AD-4FCD-9548-F1E1C615350C} - http://www.stop-sign.com/pub/download/stop-sign_stp.cab
O16 - DPF: {36C66BBD-E667-4DAD-9682-58050E7C9FDC} (CDKey Class) - http://www.cdkeybonus.com/cdkey/ITCDKey.cab
O16 - DPF: {6E32070A-766D-4EE6-879C-DC1FA91D2FC3} (MUWebControl Class) - http://www.update.microsoft.com/mic...ls/en/x86/client/muweb_site.cab?1193354306462
O16 - DPF: {90A29DA5-D020-4B18-8660-6689520C7CD7} (DmiReader Class) - http://ftp.us.dell.com/fixes/PROFILER.CAB
O16 - DPF: {CF40ACC5-E1BB-4AFF-AC72-04C2F616BCA7} (get_atlcom Class) - http://www.adobe.com/products/acrobat/nos/gp.cab
O20 - Winlogon Notify: !SASWinLogon - C:\Program Files\SUPERAntiSpyware\SASWINLO.dll
O23 - Service: Automatic LiveUpdate Scheduler - Symantec Corporation - C:\Program Files\Symantec\LiveUpdate\AluSchedulerSvc.exe
O23 - Service: Symantec Event Manager (ccEvtMgr) - Symantec Corporation - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\ccSvcHst.exe
O23 - Service: Symantec Settings Manager (ccSetMgr) - Symantec Corporation - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\ccSvcHst.exe
O23 - Service: Symantec Lic NetConnect service (CLTNetCnService) - Symantec Corporation - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\ccSvcHst.exe
O23 - Service: DSBrokerService - Unknown owner - C:\Program Files\DellSupport\brkrsvc.exe
O23 - Service: LiveUpdate - Symantec Corporation - C:\Program Files\Symantec\LiveUpdate\LuComServer_3_4.EXE
O23 - Service: LiveUpdate Notice - Symantec Corporation - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\ccSvcHst.exe
O23 - Service: Intel(R) NMS (NMSSvc) - Intel Corporation - C:\WINDOWS\System32\NMSSvc.exe
O23 - Service: Symantec Core LC - Unknown owner - C:\PROGRA~1\COMMON~1\SYMANT~1\CCPD-LC\symlcsvc.exe

--
End of file - 8169 bytes


----------



## Cookiegal (Aug 27, 2003)

Does this happen when visiting a particular web site?

What is the exact error?


----------



## kettledrum (Oct 4, 2007)

Thanks for your response.

This IE script error box will pop up after the machine boots as soon as you try to open any program whatsoever. For example, I can try to open Word and the box will pop up. The box cannot be closed. After this box pops up, if I *do* try to get onto the Internet through IE it will just lock up and I have to ctrl-alt-del to force IE to close. If I do that IE will close, but that script error box remains.

There really is no specific error mentioned in the box. Here is a screenshot. Clicking on it will take you to the full size (but I'm sure you already knew that).

I hope this additional information helps. Any other questions, ask away!


----------



## Cookiegal (Aug 27, 2003)

Open HijackThis and click on "Config" and then on the "Misc Tools" button. If you're viewing HijackThis from the Main Menu then click on "Open the Misc Tools Section". Click on the "Open Uninstall Manager" button. Click the "Save List" button. Copy and paste that list here please.


----------



## Cookiegal (Aug 27, 2003)

Also, check these settings please:

In Internet Explorer, click on Tools - Internet Options then click on the Advanced Tab.

Make sure there's a check mark in these two boxes:

*Disable script debugging (Internet Explorer)
Disable script debugging (Other)*

Uncheck the *Display a notification about every script error* box and then click OK.

Let me know if you still get the script error message after doing that on the next reboot please.


----------



## kettledrum (Oct 4, 2007)

Below is the uninstall list from HJT.

I looked at those options in Internet Explorer. The only one that was not already as you specified was the "Disable script debugging (Internet Explorer)". The other two were already they way you asked. I changed that first one and then rebooted. 

Unfortunately, the problem still remains upon reboot.

2WIRE Wireless LAN - USB Driver
Ad-aware 6 Personal
Adobe Acrobat 5.0
Adobe Download Manager (Remove Only)
Adobe Flash Player 9 ActiveX
Adobe Flash Player Plugin
Adobe Reader 8.1.2
Adobe Shockwave Player
AppCore
AT&TWorldNet Service
ATI Display Driver
BroadJump Client Foundation
Canon PhotoRecord
Canon S520
Canon Utilities Easy-PhotoPrint
Canon Utilities PhotoStitch 3.1
Canon Utilities ZoomBrowser EX
ccCommon
Chessmaster 9000
Component Framework
Dell Picture Studio - Dell Image Expert
Dell Solution Center
DellSupport
DynGate
getPlus(R)_ocx
HijackThis 2.0.2
Hotfix for Windows Internet Explorer 7 (KB947864)
Hotfix for Windows XP (KB914440)
Hotfix for Windows XP (KB915865)
Hoyle Poker
Intel(R) PRO Ethernet Adapter and Software
Intel(R) PROSet II
IrfanView (remove only)
Java(TM) 6 Update 2
Java(TM) 6 Update 5
Java(TM) SE Runtime Environment 6 Update 1
LiveUpdate (Symantec Corporation)
LiveUpdate (Symantec Corporation)
LiveUpdate Notice (Symantec Corporation)
Macromedia Flash Player
Microsoft .NET Framework (English)
Microsoft .NET Framework (English) v1.0.3705
Microsoft .NET Framework 1.0 Hotfix (KB928367)
Microsoft Data Access Components KB870669
Microsoft Encarta Encyclopedia Standard 2002
Microsoft Excel Viewer 97
Microsoft Internationalized Domain Names Mitigation APIs
Microsoft Money 2002
Microsoft Money 2002 System Pack
Microsoft National Language Support Downlevel APIs
Microsoft Picture It! Photo 2002
Microsoft Streets and Trips 2002
Microsoft Visual C++ 2005 Redistributable
Microsoft Word 2002
Microsoft Works 6.0
Microsoft Works Suite Add-in for Microsoft Word
Mozilla Firefox (2.0.0.14)
MSN Music Assistant
MUSICMATCH Jukebox
Norton AntiVirus
Norton AntiVirus (Symantec Corporation)
Norton AntiVirus Help
Norton Protection Center
Paint Shop Pro 7
QuickTime
RealPlayer
Scrabble 2
Security Update for CAPICOM (KB931906)
Security Update for CAPICOM (KB931906)
Security Update for Step By Step Interactive Training (KB898458)
Security Update for Step By Step Interactive Training (KB923723)
Security Update for Windows Internet Explorer 7 (KB938127)
Security Update for Windows Internet Explorer 7 (KB939653)
Security Update for Windows Internet Explorer 7 (KB942615)
Security Update for Windows Internet Explorer 7 (KB944533)
Security Update for Windows Internet Explorer 7 (KB950759)
Security Update for Windows Media Player (KB911564)
Security Update for Windows Media Player 10 (KB917734)
Security Update for Windows Media Player 10 (KB936782)
Security Update for Windows Media Player 6.4 (KB925398)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB883939)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB890046)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB893756)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB896358)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB896422)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB896423)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB896424)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB896428)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB896688)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB899587)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB899588)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB899591)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB900725)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB901017)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB901214)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB902400)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB903235)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB904706)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB905414)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB905749)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB905915)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB908519)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB908531)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB911280)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB911562)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB911567)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB911927)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB912812)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB912919)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB913446)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB913580)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB914388)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB914389)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB916281)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB917159)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB917344)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB917422)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB917953)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB918118)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB918439)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB918899)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB919007)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB920213)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB920214)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB920670)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB920683)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB920685)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB921398)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB921503)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB921883)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB922616)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB922760)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB922819)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB923191)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB923414)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB923689)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB923694)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB923980)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB924191)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB924270)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB924496)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB924667)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB925454)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB925486)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB925902)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB926255)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB926436)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB927779)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB927802)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB928090)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB928255)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB928843)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB929123)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB929969)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB930178)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB931261)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB931768)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB931784)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB932168)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB933566)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB933729)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB935839)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB935840)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB936021)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB937143)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB938127)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB938829)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB939653)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB941202)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB941568)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB941569)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB941644)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB941693)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB943055)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB943460)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB943485)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB944653)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB945553)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB946026)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB948590)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB948881)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB950749)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB950760)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB950762)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB951376)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB951376-v2)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB951698)
Shockwave
SPBBC 32bit
Sprint DSL virtual assistant
SUPERAntiSpyware Free Edition
Symantec Real Time Storage Protection Component
SymNet
TeamViewer 3
U.S. Robotics ControlCenter
ubi.com
Update for Windows XP (KB894391)
Update for Windows XP (KB896727)
Update for Windows XP (KB898461)
Update for Windows XP (KB900485)
Update for Windows XP (KB904942)
Update for Windows XP (KB910437)
Update for Windows XP (KB916595)
Update for Windows XP (KB920872)
Update for Windows XP (KB922582)
Update for Windows XP (KB927891)
Update for Windows XP (KB929338)
Update for Windows XP (KB930916)
Update for Windows XP (KB931836)
Update for Windows XP (KB932823-v3)
Update for Windows XP (KB933360)
Update for Windows XP (KB936357)
Update for Windows XP (KB938828)
Update for Windows XP (KB942763)
Windows Installer 3.1 (KB893803)
Windows Installer 3.1 (KB893803)
Windows Internet Explorer 7
Windows Media Format Runtime
Windows Media Player 10
Windows XP Hotfix - KB834707
Windows XP Hotfix - KB867282
Windows XP Hotfix - KB873333
Windows XP Hotfix - KB873339
Windows XP Hotfix - KB885250
Windows XP Hotfix - KB885835
Windows XP Hotfix - KB885836
Windows XP Hotfix - KB885884
Windows XP Hotfix - KB886185
Windows XP Hotfix - KB887472
Windows XP Hotfix - KB887742
Windows XP Hotfix - KB888113
Windows XP Hotfix - KB888302
Windows XP Hotfix - KB890047
Windows XP Hotfix - KB890175
Windows XP Hotfix - KB890859
Windows XP Hotfix - KB890923
Windows XP Hotfix - KB891781
Windows XP Hotfix - KB893066
Windows XP Hotfix - KB893086
Windows XP Service Pack 2
WinZip
XP Codec Pack


----------



## Cookiegal (Aug 27, 2003)

Have you tried to do a system restore to just before this started happening? If not, I would try that. If it doesn't solve the problem you can undo it.


----------



## kettledrum (Oct 4, 2007)

Trying a system restore was unsuccessful. It came back with a message saying that Windows was unable to restore the computer to the earlier time and no changes were made.

I tried to do a system restore to four different dates, two before the computer started this behavior and two afterwards. The computer could not restore to any of those dates.

I have realized I had previously left out a piece of information. Don't know if it is helpful or not, but this computer has three login names at the graphic login screen with the icons and usernames at startup. The computer only exhibits this behavior with *one* of the login names.

There is another thing to note with trying the system restore. When logged in as the username that is having these problems, I could not even get the system restore to appear. A blank, all white dialog box would appear, but no matter how long you wait for it to load, it never will load. I had to log off and then log on under another username to attempt to use the system restore.


----------



## Cookiegal (Aug 27, 2003)

Was the HijackThis log that you posted taken when you were logged into the problem account? If not, please post one from that account.


----------



## kettledrum (Oct 4, 2007)

Yes, the posted log was taken from the problem account.


----------



## Cookiegal (Aug 27, 2003)

Do you also get these script errors when in safe mode?


----------



## kettledrum (Oct 4, 2007)

No, these script errors do not appear at all when when in safe mode.

I am almost 100% sure the previous HJT log was from the problem account, but just in case here is another one.

One other thing I am beginning to wonder about. These script errors will appear right after the machine boots up. You don't have to try to get onto the internet through Internet Explorer or click on anything. Norton Antivirus 2008 is installed on this machine and the last time this machine was booted up it was noticed that the norton icon in the system tray appeared at exactly the same time that the IE script error box appeared. I wonder if the two are possibly related.

Logfile of Trend Micro HijackThis v2.0.2
Scan saved at 5:07:15 PM, on 7/12/2008
Platform: Windows XP SP2 (WinNT 5.01.2600)
MSIE: Internet Explorer v7.00 (7.00.6000.16674)
Boot mode: Normal

Running processes:
C:\WINDOWS\System32\smss.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\winlogon.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\services.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\lsass.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\svchost.exe
C:\WINDOWS\System32\svchost.exe
C:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\ccSvcHst.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\spoolsv.exe
C:\WINDOWS\Explorer.EXE
C:\Program Files\Symantec\LiveUpdate\AluSchedulerSvc.exe
C:\Program Files\Common Files\Microsoft Shared\Works Shared\WkUFind.exe
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM32\USRmlnkA.exe
C:\Program Files\QuickTime\qttask.exe
C:\Program Files\BroadJump\Client Foundation\CFD.exe
C:\PROGRA~1\SPRINT~1\SMARTB~1\SprintDSLAlert.exe
C:\Program Files\Java\jre1.6.0_05\bin\jusched.exe
C:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\ccSvcHst.exe
C:\Program Files\DellSupport\DSAgnt.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\ctfmon.exe
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM32\USRshutA.exe
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM32\USRmlnkA.exe
C:\PROGRA~1\COMMON~1\SYMANT~1\CCPD-LC\symlcsvc.exe
C:\Program Files\TeamViewer3\TeamViewer.exe
C:\Program Files\Trend Micro\HijackThis\HijackThis.exe

R0 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Start Page =
http://www.myembarq.com/index.php
R1 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Default_Page_URL =
http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/?LinkId=69157
R1 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Default_Search_URL
= http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/?LinkId=54896
R0 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Start Page =
http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/?LinkId=69157
R3 - URLSearchHook: (no name) - {44F9B173-041C-4825-A9B9-D914BD9DCBB3}
- (no file)
R3 - URLSearchHook: (no name) - ~CFBFAE00-17A6-11D0-99CB-00C04FD64497}
- (no file)
O2 - BHO: ElnkBhoGuard Class - {00000000-0000-0000-0000-000000000002} -
C:\Program Files\EarthLink\Toolbar\EScamBlk.dll (file missing)
O2 - BHO: Adobe PDF Reader Link Helper -
{06849E9F-C8D7-4D59-B87D-784B7D6BE0B3} - C:\Program Files\Common
Files\Adobe\Acrobat\ActiveX\AcroIEHelper.dll
O2 - BHO: CSMHelperObj Class - {0F660F64-F4C9-477F-8529-44181B717472} -
C:\Program Files\AT&T\WnClient\Programs\CSMBHO.dll
O2 - BHO: ElnkScamBHO Class - {15F4D456-5BAA-4076-8486-EECB38CD3E57} -
C:\Program Files\EarthLink\Toolbar\EScamBlk.dll (file missing)
O2 - BHO: ElnkPubBHO Class - {512ACF1B-64D9-4928-B382-A80556F28DB4} -
C:\Program Files\EarthLink\Toolbar\ElnkPuB.dll (file missing)
O2 - BHO: Symantec Intrusion Prevention -
{6D53EC84-6AAE-4787-AEEE-F4628F01010C} - C:\PROGRA~1\COMMON~1\SYMANT~1\IDS\IPSBHO.dll
O2 - BHO: SSVHelper Class - {761497BB-D6F0-462C-B6EB-D4DAF1D92D43} -
C:\Program Files\Java\jre1.6.0_05\bin\ssv.dll
O2 - BHO: ElnkProtectionBHO Class -
{9579D574-D4D8-4335-9560-FE8641A013BD} - C:\Program Files\EarthLink\Toolbar\ProtctIE.dll (file missing)
O2 - BHO: ElnkLegacyUninstBHO Class -
{E713904C-DF05-4C79-BBAD-02DB923253BE} - C:\Program Files\EarthLink\Toolbar\uninsttb.dll (file missing)
O2 - BHO: (no name) - {FDD3B846-8D59-4ffb-8758-209B6AD74ACC} -
C:\Program Files\Microsoft Money\System\mnyviewer.dll
O3 - Toolbar: EarthLink Toolbar -
{C7768536-96F8-4001-B1A2-90EE21279187} - C:\Program Files\EarthLink\Toolbar\Toolbar.dll (file missing)
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Microsoft Works Update Detection] C:\Program
Files\Common Files\Microsoft Shared\Works Shared\WkUFind.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [USRpdA] C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM32\USRmlnkA.exe RunServices
\Device\3cpipe-USRpdA
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [QuickTime Task] "C:\Program
Files\QuickTime\qttask.exe" -atboottime
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [BJCFD] C:\Program Files\BroadJump\Client
Foundation\CFD.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Motive SmartBridge]
C:\PROGRA~1\SPRINT~1\SMARTB~1\SprintDSLAlert.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [SunJavaUpdateSched] "C:\Program
Files\Java\jre1.6.0_05\bin\jusched.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Adobe Reader Speed Launcher] "C:\Program
Files\Adobe\Reader 8.0\Reader\Reader_sl.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [ccApp] "C:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec
Shared\ccApp.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [osCheck] "C:\Program Files\Norton
AntiVirus\osCheck.exe"
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [DellSupport] "C:\Program
Files\DellSupport\DSAgnt.exe" /startup
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [MSMSGS] "C:\Program Files\Messenger\msmsgs.exe"
/background
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [ctfmon.exe] C:\WINDOWS\system32\ctfmon.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [E6TaskPanel] "C:\Program Files\EarthLink
TotalAccess\TaskPanl.exe" -winstart
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Weather] C:\PROGRA~1\AWS\WEATHE~1\Weather.exe 1
O4 - Global Startup: Sprint DSL virtual assistant.lnk = C:\Program
Files\Sprint DSL virtual assistant\bin\matcli.exe
O6 - HKCU\Software\Policies\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Control Panel
present
O9 - Extra button: AnyWho - {0264505A-6793-44E0-AC75-9DCE3B13185C} -
C:\Program Files\AT&T\WnClient\Programs\AnyWho.exe
O9 - Extra button: (no name) - {08B0E5C0-4FCB-11CF-AAA5-00401C608501} -
C:\Program Files\Java\jre1.6.0_05\bin\ssv.dll
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: Sun Java Console -
{08B0E5C0-4FCB-11CF-AAA5-00401C608501} - C:\Program Files\Java\jre1.6.0_05\bin\ssv.dll
O9 - Extra button: Real.com - {CD67F990-D8E9-11d2-98FE-00C0F0318AFE} -
C:\WINDOWS\System32\Shdocvw.dll
O9 - Extra button: MoneySide - {E023F504-0C5A-4750-A1E7-A9046DEA8A21} -
C:\Program Files\Microsoft Money\System\mnyviewer.dll
O9 - Extra button: (no name) - {e2e2dd38-d088-4134-82b7-f2ba38496583} -
C:\WINDOWS\Network Diagnostic\xpnetdiag.exe
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: @xpsp3res.dll,-20001 -
{e2e2dd38-d088-4134-82b7-f2ba38496583} - C:\WINDOWS\Network Diagnostic\xpnetdiag.exe
O9 - Extra button: Messenger - {FB5F1910-F110-11d2-BB9E-00C04F795683} -
C:\Program Files\Messenger\msmsgs.exe
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: Windows Messenger -
{FB5F1910-F110-11d2-BB9E-00C04F795683} - C:\Program Files\Messenger\msmsgs.exe
O12 - Plugin for .spop: C:\Program Files\Internet
Explorer\Plugins\NPDocBox.dll
O14 - IERESET.INF: START_PAGE_URL=http://www.att.net
O16 - DPF: {084F552D-19EB-4668-9788-984CBC781A8F} (AsyncDownloader
Class) - http://survey.otxresearch.com/Preloader.dll
O16 - DPF: {17492023-C23A-453E-A040-C7C580BBF700} (Windows Genuine
Advantage Validation Tool) -
http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/?LinkId=39204&clcid=0x409
O16 - DPF: {2119776A-F1AD-4FCD-9548-F1E1C615350C} -
http://www.stop-sign.com/pub/download/stop-sign_stp.cab
O16 - DPF: {36C66BBD-E667-4DAD-9682-58050E7C9FDC} (CDKey Class) -
http://www.cdkeybonus.com/cdkey/ITCDKey.cab
O16 - DPF: {6E32070A-766D-4EE6-879C-DC1FA91D2FC3} (MUWebControl Class)
-
http://www.update.microsoft.com/mic...ls/en/x86/client/muweb_site.cab?1193354306462
O16 - DPF: {90A29DA5-D020-4B18-8660-6689520C7CD7} (DmiReader Class) -
http://ftp.us.dell.com/fixes/PROFILER.CAB
O16 - DPF: {CF40ACC5-E1BB-4AFF-AC72-04C2F616BCA7} (get_atlcom Class) -
http://www.adobe.com/products/acrobat/nos/gp.cab
O20 - Winlogon Notify: !SASWinLogon - C:\Program
Files\SUPERAntiSpyware\SASWINLO.dll
O23 - Service: Automatic LiveUpdate Scheduler - Symantec Corporation -
C:\Program Files\Symantec\LiveUpdate\AluSchedulerSvc.exe
O23 - Service: Symantec Event Manager (ccEvtMgr) - Symantec Corporation
- C:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\ccSvcHst.exe
O23 - Service: Symantec Settings Manager (ccSetMgr) - Symantec
Corporation - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\ccSvcHst.exe
O23 - Service: Symantec Lic NetConnect service (CLTNetCnService) -
Symantec Corporation - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec
Shared\ccSvcHst.exe
O23 - Service: DSBrokerService - Unknown owner - C:\Program
Files\DellSupport\brkrsvc.exe
O23 - Service: LiveUpdate - Symantec Corporation - C:\Program
Files\Symantec\LiveUpdate\LuComServer_3_4.EXE
O23 - Service: LiveUpdate Notice - Symantec Corporation - C:\Program
Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\ccSvcHst.exe
O23 - Service: Intel(R) NMS (NMSSvc) - Intel Corporation -
C:\WINDOWS\System32\NMSSvc.exe
O23 - Service: Symantec Core LC - Unknown owner -
C:\PROGRA~1\COMMON~1\SYMANT~1\CCPD-LC\symlcsvc.exe

--
End of file - 8074 bytes


----------



## Cookiegal (Aug 27, 2003)

Be sure that you are disconnected from the Internet when doing this as a test because your machine will not be protected. We are going to take Norton out of startups so it doesn't run automatically on startup. Then I want you to boot the machine and see if the script error still appears.

IMPORTANT: You must reverse this so that Norton starts up before going back on-line.

Go to Control Panel - Add or Remove programs and uncheck Norton's startup, which is:

*ccApp*

Then reboot to normal mode and check for the error message.

Before going back on-line, go back into Add or Remove programs and put a check mark beside *ccApp *and then reboot the machine. Make sure Norton startups up.


----------



## kettledrum (Oct 4, 2007)

I think you meant go to msconfig and remove "ccApp" from the startup? I didn't see anywhere in the Control Panel - Add/Remove programs to do this. 

Upon rebooting I confirmed that ccApp was in fact unloaded. Unfortunately, the script error message was still there. 

ccApp has now been restored. I guess my thoughts on Norton being the culprit were incorrect.

Is there a way to uninstall and reinstall Internet Explorer or perform a repair installation or is that difficult to do (or impossible) since it is a Windows component?


----------



## Cookiegal (Aug 27, 2003)

Yes, you're right about msconfig. I'm sorry about that. I must have been half asleep when I posted that.

We can try repairing IE but first let's try a disagnostic startup.

Go back into startup in msconfig and uncheck everything except your anti-virus program this time. Reboot and let me know if you still get the script error.


----------



## kettledrum (Oct 4, 2007)

Unchecking everything except for ccApp resulted in success. No script error came up at all.

I would assume the next step is going and unchecking things one at a time and try and find leaving which one unchecked results in the script error disappearing?? Or is there an easier way?


----------



## Cookiegal (Aug 27, 2003)

That would be correct. It's really the only way to find the culprit.

You should uninstall AWS (WeatherBug) completely.

Let us know what you find please.


----------



## kettledrum (Oct 4, 2007)

The culprit seems to be:

SprintDSLalert.exe

It appears to be part of the "Sprint DSL Virtual Assistant"

I'm not sure what this progam does, but it doesn't seem necessary as that particular computer can still access the internet with the sprintdslalert disabled from the startup.


----------



## Cookiegal (Aug 27, 2003)

You can either leave it disabled or uninstall it via the Control Panel. It's the virtual assistant if you need help from Sprint but it can always be redownloaded.


----------



## kettledrum (Oct 4, 2007)

I want to thank you again for all of the time and effort you've put forth to helping with this problem.

I've removed the Sprint virtual assistant completely using the Add/Remove Programs in the Control Panel.

The SprintDSLalert is still listed in msconfig, although it is remaining unchecked.

The script errors no longer appear when booting the machine with that login name anymore. However, once you start using Internet Explorer the script error will pop up and lock up IE when going through and clicking on a menu option, such as File - page Setup, or File - Properties, or even Help - About Internet Explorer. Those are just the few I tried. Interestingly enough, going to Tools - Internet Options did *not* bring up this script error box. The only way out is to ctrl-alt-del and kill Internet Explorer.

So, it while we've found what was causing the problem upon startup, but the issue still remains within IE it seems. Do you have any other suggestions?


----------



## Cookiegal (Aug 27, 2003)

Go to *Start* - *Run* and type *Notepad* and then copy and paste the following quote box into a new Notepad (not Wordpad) document. Make sure that "Word Wrap" is unchecked under "Format". 


> regedit /a /e %systemdrive%\regkey.txt "HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Shared Tools\MSConfig"
> notepad %systemdrive%\regkey.txt
> del /q %systemdrive%\regkey.txt


Go to the menu at the top of Notepad and select *File* and *Save as* and save it to your Desktop as *mslook.bat*.

Locate *mslook.bat* on your Desktop and double-click it. When Notepad opens, copy and paste the entire content in your reply. When you close Notepad the CMD window will close automatically and the text file will be deleted.


----------



## Cookiegal (Aug 27, 2003)

Also, please post a new HijackThis log.


----------



## kettledrum (Oct 4, 2007)

Here is the report from the first set of instructions and after that is a new HJT log.

REGEDIT4

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Shared Tools\MSConfig]

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Shared Tools\MSConfig\services]

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Shared Tools\MSConfig\startupfolder]

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Shared Tools\MSConfig\startupfolder\C:^Documents and Settings^All Users^Start Menu^Programs^Startup^America Online 7.0 Tray Icon.lnk]
"path"="C:\\Documents and Settings\\All Users\\Start Menu\\Programs\\Startup\\America Online 7.0 Tray Icon.lnk"
"backup"="C:\\WINDOWS\\pss\\America Online 7.0 Tray Icon.lnkCommon Startup"
"location"="Common Startup"
"command"="C:\\Program Files\\America Online 7.0\\aoltray.exe -check"
"item"="America Online 7.0 Tray Icon"

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Shared Tools\MSConfig\startupfolder\C:^Documents and Settings^All Users^Start Menu^Programs^Startup^Instant Update Reminder.lnk]
"path"="C:\\Documents and Settings\\All Users\\Start Menu\\Programs\\Startup\\Instant Update Reminder.lnk"
"backup"="C:\\WINDOWS\\pss\\Instant Update Reminder.lnkCommon Startup"
"location"="Common Startup"
"command"="C:\\PROGRA~1\\USE6FD~1.ROB\\CONTRO~1\\Reminder.exe /silent"
"item"="Instant Update Reminder"

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Shared Tools\MSConfig\startupreg]

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Shared Tools\MSConfig\startupreg\Motive SmartBridge]
"key"="SOFTWARE\\Microsoft\\Windows\\CurrentVersion\\Run"
"item"="SprintDSLAlert"
"hkey"="HKLM"
"command"="C:\\PROGRA~1\\SPRINT~1\\SMARTB~1\\SprintDSLAlert.exe"
"inimapping"="0"

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Shared Tools\MSConfig\startupreg\RealTray]
"key"="SOFTWARE\\Microsoft\\Windows\\CurrentVersion\\Run"
"item"="RealPlay"
"hkey"="HKLM"
"command"="C:\\Program Files\\Real\\RealPlayer\\RealPlay.exe SYSTEMBOOTHIDEPLAYER"
"inimapping"="0"

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Shared Tools\MSConfig\startupreg\TkBellExe]
"key"="SOFTWARE\\Microsoft\\Windows\\CurrentVersion\\Run"
"item"="realsched"
"hkey"="HKLM"
"command"="\"C:\\Program Files\\Common Files\\Real\\Update_OB\\realsched.exe\" -osboot"
"inimapping"="0"

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Shared Tools\MSConfig\startupreg\USRpdA]
"key"="SOFTWARE\\Microsoft\\Windows\\CurrentVersion\\Run"
"item"="3cpipe-USRpdA"
"hkey"="HKLM"
"command"="C:\\WINDOWS\\SYSTEM32\\USRmlnkA.exe RunServices \\Device\\3cpipe-USRpdA"
"inimapping"="0"

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Shared Tools\MSConfig\state]
"system.ini"=dword:00000000
"win.ini"=dword:00000000
"bootini"=dword:00000000
"services"=dword:00000000
"startup"=dword:00000002

Logfile of Trend Micro HijackThis v2.0.2
Scan saved at 12:37:11 PM, on 7/21/2008
Platform: Windows XP SP2 (WinNT 5.01.2600)
MSIE: Internet Explorer v7.00 (7.00.6000.16674)
Boot mode: Normal

Running processes:
C:\WINDOWS\System32\smss.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\winlogon.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\services.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\lsass.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\svchost.exe
C:\WINDOWS\System32\svchost.exe
C:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\ccSvcHst.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\spoolsv.exe
C:\Program Files\Symantec\LiveUpdate\AluSchedulerSvc.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\winlogon.exe
C:\WINDOWS\Explorer.EXE
C:\Program Files\Common Files\Microsoft Shared\Works Shared\WkUFind.exe
C:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\ccSvcHst.exe
C:\Program Files\Java\jre1.6.0_05\bin\jusched.exe
C:\Program Files\QuickTime\qttask.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\ctfmon.exe
C:\Program Files\DellSupport\DSAgnt.exe
C:\Program Files\Common Files\Microsoft Shared\Works Shared\wkcalrem.exe
C:\Program Files\TeamViewer3\TeamViewer.exe
C:\Program Files\Trend Micro\HijackThis\HijackThis.exe

R0 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Start Page = http://www.myembarq.com/index.php
R1 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Default_Page_URL = http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/?LinkId=69157
R1 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Default_Search_URL = http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/?LinkId=54896
R0 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Start Page = http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/?LinkId=69157
R3 - URLSearchHook: (no name) - {44F9B173-041C-4825-A9B9-D914BD9DCBB3} - (no file)
R3 - URLSearchHook: (no name) - ~CFBFAE00-17A6-11D0-99CB-00C04FD64497} - (no file)
O2 - BHO: ElnkBhoGuard Class - {00000000-0000-0000-0000-000000000002} - C:\Program Files\EarthLink\Toolbar\EScamBlk.dll (file missing)
O2 - BHO: Adobe PDF Reader Link Helper - {06849E9F-C8D7-4D59-B87D-784B7D6BE0B3} - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Adobe\Acrobat\ActiveX\AcroIEHelper.dll
O2 - BHO: CSMHelperObj Class - {0F660F64-F4C9-477F-8529-44181B717472} - C:\Program Files\AT&T\WnClient\Programs\CSMBHO.dll
O2 - BHO: ElnkScamBHO Class - {15F4D456-5BAA-4076-8486-EECB38CD3E57} - C:\Program Files\EarthLink\Toolbar\EScamBlk.dll (file missing)
O2 - BHO: ElnkPubBHO Class - {512ACF1B-64D9-4928-B382-A80556F28DB4} - C:\Program Files\EarthLink\Toolbar\ElnkPuB.dll (file missing)
O2 - BHO: Symantec Intrusion Prevention - {6D53EC84-6AAE-4787-AEEE-F4628F01010C} - C:\PROGRA~1\COMMON~1\SYMANT~1\IDS\IPSBHO.dll
O2 - BHO: SSVHelper Class - {761497BB-D6F0-462C-B6EB-D4DAF1D92D43} - C:\Program Files\Java\jre1.6.0_05\bin\ssv.dll
O2 - BHO: ElnkProtectionBHO Class - {9579D574-D4D8-4335-9560-FE8641A013BD} - C:\Program Files\EarthLink\Toolbar\ProtctIE.dll (file missing)
O2 - BHO: ElnkLegacyUninstBHO Class - {E713904C-DF05-4C79-BBAD-02DB923253BE} - C:\Program Files\EarthLink\Toolbar\uninsttb.dll (file missing)
O2 - BHO: (no name) - {FDD3B846-8D59-4ffb-8758-209B6AD74ACC} - C:\Program Files\Microsoft Money\System\mnyviewer.dll
O3 - Toolbar: EarthLink Toolbar - {C7768536-96F8-4001-B1A2-90EE21279187} - C:\Program Files\EarthLink\Toolbar\Toolbar.dll (file missing)
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [ccApp] "C:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\ccApp.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Microsoft Works Update Detection] C:\Program Files\Common Files\Microsoft Shared\Works Shared\WkUFind.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [BJCFD] C:\Program Files\BroadJump\Client Foundation\CFD.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Adobe Reader Speed Launcher] "C:\Program Files\Adobe\Reader 8.0\Reader\Reader_sl.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [SunJavaUpdateSched] "C:\Program Files\Java\jre1.6.0_05\bin\jusched.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [QuickTime Task] "C:\Program Files\QuickTime\qttask.exe" -atboottime
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [osCheck] "C:\Program Files\Norton AntiVirus\osCheck.exe"
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [ctfmon.exe] C:\WINDOWS\system32\ctfmon.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Microsoft Works Update Detection] C:\Program Files\Microsoft Works\WkDetect.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Weather] C:\PROGRA~1\AWS\WEATHE~1\Weather.exe 1
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [MSMSGS] "C:\Program Files\Messenger\msmsgs.exe" /background
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [E6TaskPanel] "C:\Program Files\EarthLink TotalAccess\TaskPanl.exe" -winstart
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [DellSupport] "C:\Program Files\DellSupport\DSAgnt.exe" /startup
O4 - HKUS\S-1-5-21-1947247302-3027222323-2595090390-1008\..\Run: [MoneyAgent] "C:\Program Files\Microsoft Money\System\Money Express.exe" (User 'Ed')
O4 - HKUS\S-1-5-21-1947247302-3027222323-2595090390-1008\..\Run: [MSMSGS] "C:\Program Files\Messenger\msmsgs.exe" /background (User 'Ed')
O4 - HKUS\S-1-5-21-1947247302-3027222323-2595090390-1008\..\Run: [DellSupport] "C:\Program Files\DellSupport\DSAgnt.exe" /startup (User 'Ed')
O4 - HKUS\S-1-5-21-1947247302-3027222323-2595090390-1008\..\Run: [ctfmon.exe] C:\WINDOWS\system32\ctfmon.exe (User 'Ed')
O4 - HKUS\S-1-5-21-1947247302-3027222323-2595090390-1008\..\Run: [SUPERAntiSpyware] C:\Program Files\SUPERAntiSpyware\SUPERAntiSpyware.exe (User 'Ed')
O4 - Global Startup: Microsoft Works Calendar Reminders.lnk = ?
O6 - HKCU\Software\Policies\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Control Panel present
O9 - Extra button: AnyWho - {0264505A-6793-44E0-AC75-9DCE3B13185C} - C:\Program Files\AT&T\WnClient\Programs\AnyWho.exe
O9 - Extra button: (no name) - {08B0E5C0-4FCB-11CF-AAA5-00401C608501} - C:\Program Files\Java\jre1.6.0_05\bin\ssv.dll
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: Sun Java Console - {08B0E5C0-4FCB-11CF-AAA5-00401C608501} - C:\Program Files\Java\jre1.6.0_05\bin\ssv.dll
O9 - Extra button: Real.com - {CD67F990-D8E9-11d2-98FE-00C0F0318AFE} - C:\WINDOWS\System32\Shdocvw.dll
O9 - Extra button: MoneySide - {E023F504-0C5A-4750-A1E7-A9046DEA8A21} - C:\Program Files\Microsoft Money\System\mnyviewer.dll
O9 - Extra button: (no name) - {e2e2dd38-d088-4134-82b7-f2ba38496583} - C:\WINDOWS\Network Diagnostic\xpnetdiag.exe
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: @xpsp3res.dll,-20001 - {e2e2dd38-d088-4134-82b7-f2ba38496583} - C:\WINDOWS\Network Diagnostic\xpnetdiag.exe
O9 - Extra button: Messenger - {FB5F1910-F110-11d2-BB9E-00C04F795683} - C:\Program Files\Messenger\msmsgs.exe
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: Windows Messenger - {FB5F1910-F110-11d2-BB9E-00C04F795683} - C:\Program Files\Messenger\msmsgs.exe
O12 - Plugin for .spop: C:\Program Files\Internet Explorer\Plugins\NPDocBox.dll
O14 - IERESET.INF: START_PAGE_URL=http://www.att.net
O16 - DPF: {084F552D-19EB-4668-9788-984CBC781A8F} (AsyncDownloader Class) - http://survey.otxresearch.com/Preloader.dll
O16 - DPF: {17492023-C23A-453E-A040-C7C580BBF700} (Windows Genuine Advantage Validation Tool) - http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/?LinkId=39204&clcid=0x409
O16 - DPF: {2119776A-F1AD-4FCD-9548-F1E1C615350C} - http://www.stop-sign.com/pub/download/stop-sign_stp.cab
O16 - DPF: {36C66BBD-E667-4DAD-9682-58050E7C9FDC} (CDKey Class) - http://www.cdkeybonus.com/cdkey/ITCDKey.cab
O16 - DPF: {6E32070A-766D-4EE6-879C-DC1FA91D2FC3} (MUWebControl Class) - http://www.update.microsoft.com/mic...ls/en/x86/client/muweb_site.cab?1193354306462
O16 - DPF: {90A29DA5-D020-4B18-8660-6689520C7CD7} (DmiReader Class) - http://ftp.us.dell.com/fixes/PROFILER.CAB
O16 - DPF: {CF40ACC5-E1BB-4AFF-AC72-04C2F616BCA7} (get_atlcom Class) - http://www.adobe.com/products/acrobat/nos/gp.cab
O20 - Winlogon Notify: !SASWinLogon - C:\Program Files\SUPERAntiSpyware\SASWINLO.dll
O23 - Service: Automatic LiveUpdate Scheduler - Symantec Corporation - C:\Program Files\Symantec\LiveUpdate\AluSchedulerSvc.exe
O23 - Service: Symantec Event Manager (ccEvtMgr) - Symantec Corporation - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\ccSvcHst.exe
O23 - Service: Symantec Settings Manager (ccSetMgr) - Symantec Corporation - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\ccSvcHst.exe
O23 - Service: Symantec Lic NetConnect service (CLTNetCnService) - Symantec Corporation - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\ccSvcHst.exe
O23 - Service: DSBrokerService - Unknown owner - C:\Program Files\DellSupport\brkrsvc.exe
O23 - Service: LiveUpdate - Symantec Corporation - C:\Program Files\Symantec\LiveUpdate\LuComServer_3_4.EXE
O23 - Service: LiveUpdate Notice - Symantec Corporation - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\ccSvcHst.exe
O23 - Service: Intel(R) NMS (NMSSvc) - Intel Corporation - C:\WINDOWS\System32\NMSSvc.exe
O23 - Service: Symantec Core LC - Unknown owner - C:\PROGRA~1\COMMON~1\SYMANT~1\CCPD-LC\symlcsvc.exe

--
End of file - 8495 bytes


----------



## Cookiegal (Aug 27, 2003)

I'm attaching a FixKettle.zip file. Save it to your desktop. Unzip it and double-click the FixKettle.reg file and allow it to enter into the registry.

Reboot and post a new HijackThis log please.


----------



## kettledrum (Oct 4, 2007)

Done and here is a new HJT log.

Logfile of Trend Micro HijackThis v2.0.2
Scan saved at 5:19:42 PM, on 7/22/2008
Platform: Windows XP SP2 (WinNT 5.01.2600)
MSIE: Internet Explorer v7.00 (7.00.6000.16674)
Boot mode: Normal

Running processes:
C:\WINDOWS\System32\smss.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\winlogon.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\services.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\lsass.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\svchost.exe
C:\WINDOWS\System32\svchost.exe
C:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\ccSvcHst.exe
C:\WINDOWS\Explorer.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\system32\spoolsv.exe
C:\Program Files\Common Files\Microsoft Shared\Works Shared\WkUFind.exe
C:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\ccSvcHst.exe
C:\Program Files\BroadJump\Client Foundation\CFD.exe
C:\Program Files\Adobe\Reader 8.0\Reader\Reader_sl.exe
C:\Program Files\Java\jre1.6.0_05\bin\jusched.exe
C:\Program Files\QuickTime\qttask.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\ctfmon.exe
C:\Program Files\DellSupport\DSAgnt.exe
C:\Program Files\Symantec\LiveUpdate\AluSchedulerSvc.exe
C:\Program Files\TeamViewer3\TeamViewer.exe
C:\Program Files\Common Files\Microsoft Shared\Works Shared\wkcalrem.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\wuauclt.exe
C:\Program Files\Trend Micro\HijackThis\HijackThis.exe

R0 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Start Page = http://www.myembarq.com/index.php
R1 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Default_Page_URL = http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/?LinkId=69157
R1 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Default_Search_URL = http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/?LinkId=54896
R0 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Start Page = http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/?LinkId=69157
R3 - URLSearchHook: (no name) - {44F9B173-041C-4825-A9B9-D914BD9DCBB3} - (no file)
R3 - URLSearchHook: (no name) - ~CFBFAE00-17A6-11D0-99CB-00C04FD64497} - (no file)
O2 - BHO: ElnkBhoGuard Class - {00000000-0000-0000-0000-000000000002} - C:\Program Files\EarthLink\Toolbar\EScamBlk.dll (file missing)
O2 - BHO: Adobe PDF Reader Link Helper - {06849E9F-C8D7-4D59-B87D-784B7D6BE0B3} - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Adobe\Acrobat\ActiveX\AcroIEHelper.dll
O2 - BHO: CSMHelperObj Class - {0F660F64-F4C9-477F-8529-44181B717472} - C:\Program Files\AT&T\WnClient\Programs\CSMBHO.dll
O2 - BHO: ElnkScamBHO Class - {15F4D456-5BAA-4076-8486-EECB38CD3E57} - C:\Program Files\EarthLink\Toolbar\EScamBlk.dll (file missing)
O2 - BHO: ElnkPubBHO Class - {512ACF1B-64D9-4928-B382-A80556F28DB4} - C:\Program Files\EarthLink\Toolbar\ElnkPuB.dll (file missing)
O2 - BHO: Symantec Intrusion Prevention - {6D53EC84-6AAE-4787-AEEE-F4628F01010C} - C:\PROGRA~1\COMMON~1\SYMANT~1\IDS\IPSBHO.dll
O2 - BHO: SSVHelper Class - {761497BB-D6F0-462C-B6EB-D4DAF1D92D43} - C:\Program Files\Java\jre1.6.0_05\bin\ssv.dll
O2 - BHO: ElnkProtectionBHO Class - {9579D574-D4D8-4335-9560-FE8641A013BD} - C:\Program Files\EarthLink\Toolbar\ProtctIE.dll (file missing)
O2 - BHO: ElnkLegacyUninstBHO Class - {E713904C-DF05-4C79-BBAD-02DB923253BE} - C:\Program Files\EarthLink\Toolbar\uninsttb.dll (file missing)
O2 - BHO: (no name) - {FDD3B846-8D59-4ffb-8758-209B6AD74ACC} - C:\Program Files\Microsoft Money\System\mnyviewer.dll
O3 - Toolbar: EarthLink Toolbar - {C7768536-96F8-4001-B1A2-90EE21279187} - C:\Program Files\EarthLink\Toolbar\Toolbar.dll (file missing)
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [ccApp] "C:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\ccApp.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Microsoft Works Update Detection] C:\Program Files\Common Files\Microsoft Shared\Works Shared\WkUFind.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [BJCFD] C:\Program Files\BroadJump\Client Foundation\CFD.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Adobe Reader Speed Launcher] "C:\Program Files\Adobe\Reader 8.0\Reader\Reader_sl.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [SunJavaUpdateSched] "C:\Program Files\Java\jre1.6.0_05\bin\jusched.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [QuickTime Task] "C:\Program Files\QuickTime\qttask.exe" -atboottime
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [osCheck] "C:\Program Files\Norton AntiVirus\osCheck.exe"
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [ctfmon.exe] C:\WINDOWS\system32\ctfmon.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Microsoft Works Update Detection] C:\Program Files\Microsoft Works\WkDetect.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Weather] C:\PROGRA~1\AWS\WEATHE~1\Weather.exe 1
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [MSMSGS] "C:\Program Files\Messenger\msmsgs.exe" /background
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [E6TaskPanel] "C:\Program Files\EarthLink TotalAccess\TaskPanl.exe" -winstart
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [DellSupport] "C:\Program Files\DellSupport\DSAgnt.exe" /startup
O4 - Global Startup: Microsoft Works Calendar Reminders.lnk = ?
O6 - HKCU\Software\Policies\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Control Panel present
O9 - Extra button: AnyWho - {0264505A-6793-44E0-AC75-9DCE3B13185C} - C:\Program Files\AT&T\WnClient\Programs\AnyWho.exe
O9 - Extra button: (no name) - {08B0E5C0-4FCB-11CF-AAA5-00401C608501} - C:\Program Files\Java\jre1.6.0_05\bin\ssv.dll
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: Sun Java Console - {08B0E5C0-4FCB-11CF-AAA5-00401C608501} - C:\Program Files\Java\jre1.6.0_05\bin\ssv.dll
O9 - Extra button: Real.com - {CD67F990-D8E9-11d2-98FE-00C0F0318AFE} - C:\WINDOWS\System32\Shdocvw.dll
O9 - Extra button: MoneySide - {E023F504-0C5A-4750-A1E7-A9046DEA8A21} - C:\Program Files\Microsoft Money\System\mnyviewer.dll
O9 - Extra button: (no name) - {e2e2dd38-d088-4134-82b7-f2ba38496583} - C:\WINDOWS\Network Diagnostic\xpnetdiag.exe
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: @xpsp3res.dll,-20001 - {e2e2dd38-d088-4134-82b7-f2ba38496583} - C:\WINDOWS\Network Diagnostic\xpnetdiag.exe
O9 - Extra button: Messenger - {FB5F1910-F110-11d2-BB9E-00C04F795683} - C:\Program Files\Messenger\msmsgs.exe
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: Windows Messenger - {FB5F1910-F110-11d2-BB9E-00C04F795683} - C:\Program Files\Messenger\msmsgs.exe
O12 - Plugin for .spop: C:\Program Files\Internet Explorer\Plugins\NPDocBox.dll
O14 - IERESET.INF: START_PAGE_URL=http://www.att.net
O16 - DPF: {084F552D-19EB-4668-9788-984CBC781A8F} (AsyncDownloader Class) - http://survey.otxresearch.com/Preloader.dll
O16 - DPF: {17492023-C23A-453E-A040-C7C580BBF700} (Windows Genuine Advantage Validation Tool) - http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/?LinkId=39204&clcid=0x409
O16 - DPF: {2119776A-F1AD-4FCD-9548-F1E1C615350C} - http://www.stop-sign.com/pub/download/stop-sign_stp.cab
O16 - DPF: {36C66BBD-E667-4DAD-9682-58050E7C9FDC} (CDKey Class) - http://www.cdkeybonus.com/cdkey/ITCDKey.cab
O16 - DPF: {6E32070A-766D-4EE6-879C-DC1FA91D2FC3} (MUWebControl Class) - http://www.update.microsoft.com/mic...ls/en/x86/client/muweb_site.cab?1193354306462
O16 - DPF: {90A29DA5-D020-4B18-8660-6689520C7CD7} (DmiReader Class) - http://ftp.us.dell.com/fixes/PROFILER.CAB
O16 - DPF: {CF40ACC5-E1BB-4AFF-AC72-04C2F616BCA7} (get_atlcom Class) - http://www.adobe.com/products/acrobat/nos/gp.cab
O20 - Winlogon Notify: !SASWinLogon - C:\Program Files\SUPERAntiSpyware\SASWINLO.dll
O23 - Service: Automatic LiveUpdate Scheduler - Symantec Corporation - C:\Program Files\Symantec\LiveUpdate\AluSchedulerSvc.exe
O23 - Service: Symantec Event Manager (ccEvtMgr) - Symantec Corporation - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\ccSvcHst.exe
O23 - Service: Symantec Settings Manager (ccSetMgr) - Symantec Corporation - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\ccSvcHst.exe
O23 - Service: Symantec Lic NetConnect service (CLTNetCnService) - Symantec Corporation - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\ccSvcHst.exe
O23 - Service: DSBrokerService - Unknown owner - C:\Program Files\DellSupport\brkrsvc.exe
O23 - Service: LiveUpdate - Symantec Corporation - C:\Program Files\Symantec\LiveUpdate\LuComServer_3_4.EXE
O23 - Service: LiveUpdate Notice - Symantec Corporation - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\ccSvcHst.exe
O23 - Service: Intel(R) NMS (NMSSvc) - Intel Corporation - C:\WINDOWS\System32\NMSSvc.exe
O23 - Service: Symantec Core LC - Unknown owner - C:\PROGRA~1\COMMON~1\SYMANT~1\CCPD-LC\symlcsvc.exe

--
End of file - 7896 bytes


----------



## Cookiegal (Aug 27, 2003)

Rescan with HijackThis, close all browser windows except HijackThis, put a check mark beside these entries and click *fix checked*.
*
R3 - URLSearchHook: (no name) - {44F9B173-041C-4825-A9B9-D914BD9DCBB3} - (no file)
R3 - URLSearchHook: (no name) - ~CFBFAE00-17A6-11D0-99CB-00C04FD64497} - (no file)
O2 - BHO: ElnkBhoGuard Class - {00000000-0000-0000-0000-000000000002} - C:\Program Files\EarthLink\Toolbar\EScamBlk.dll (file missing)
O2 - BHO: ElnkScamBHO Class - {15F4D456-5BAA-4076-8486-EECB38CD3E57} - C:\Program Files\EarthLink\Toolbar\EScamBlk.dll (file missing)
O2 - BHO: ElnkPubBHO Class - {512ACF1B-64D9-4928-B382-A80556F28DB4} - C:\Program Files\EarthLink\Toolbar\ElnkPuB.dll (file missing)
O2 - BHO: ElnkProtectionBHO Class - {9579D574-D4D8-4335-9560-FE8641A013BD} - C:\Program Files\EarthLink\Toolbar\ProtctIE.dll (file missing)
O2 - BHO: ElnkLegacyUninstBHO Class - {E713904C-DF05-4C79-BBAD-02DB923253BE} - C:\Program Files\EarthLink\Toolbar\uninsttb.dll (file missing)
O3 - Toolbar: EarthLink Toolbar - {C7768536-96F8-4001-B1A2-90EE21279187} - C:\Program Files\EarthLink\Toolbar\Toolbar.dll (file missing)
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Weather] C:\PROGRA~1\AWS\WEATHE~1\Weather.exe 1
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [E6TaskPanel] "C:\Program Files\EarthLink TotalAccess\TaskPanl.exe" -winstart
O16 - DPF: {084F552D-19EB-4668-9788-984CBC781A8F} (AsyncDownloader Class) - http://survey.otxresearch.com/Preloader.dll
O16 - DPF: {2119776A-F1AD-4FCD-9548-F1E1C615350C} - http://www.stop-sign.com/pub/download/stop-sign_stp.cab
O16 - DPF: {36C66BBD-E667-4DAD-9682-58050E7C9FDC} (CDKey Class) - http://www.cdkeybonus.com/cdkey/ITCDKey.cab*

Reboot and post a new HijackThis log please.


----------



## kettledrum (Oct 4, 2007)

Here's a new log. IE still misbehaves as it did before.

Logfile of Trend Micro HijackThis v2.0.2
Scan saved at 9:13:21 PM, on 7/22/2008
Platform: Windows XP SP2 (WinNT 5.01.2600)
MSIE: Internet Explorer v7.00 (7.00.6000.16674)
Boot mode: Normal

Running processes:
C:\WINDOWS\System32\smss.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\winlogon.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\services.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\lsass.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\svchost.exe
C:\WINDOWS\System32\svchost.exe
C:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\ccSvcHst.exe
C:\WINDOWS\Explorer.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\system32\spoolsv.exe
C:\Program Files\Symantec\LiveUpdate\AluSchedulerSvc.exe
C:\Program Files\Common Files\Microsoft Shared\Works Shared\WkUFind.exe
C:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\ccSvcHst.exe
C:\Program Files\BroadJump\Client Foundation\CFD.exe
C:\Program Files\Adobe\Reader 8.0\Reader\Reader_sl.exe
C:\Program Files\Java\jre1.6.0_05\bin\jusched.exe
C:\Program Files\QuickTime\qttask.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\ctfmon.exe
C:\Program Files\DellSupport\DSAgnt.exe
C:\Program Files\Common Files\Microsoft Shared\Works Shared\wkcalrem.exe
C:\Program Files\TeamViewer3\TeamViewer.exe
C:\Program Files\Trend Micro\HijackThis\HijackThis.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\wuauclt.exe

R0 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Start Page = http://www.myembarq.com/index.php
R1 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Default_Page_URL = http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/?LinkId=69157
R1 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Default_Search_URL = http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/?LinkId=54896
R0 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Start Page = http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/?LinkId=69157
O2 - BHO: Adobe PDF Reader Link Helper - {06849E9F-C8D7-4D59-B87D-784B7D6BE0B3} - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Adobe\Acrobat\ActiveX\AcroIEHelper.dll
O2 - BHO: CSMHelperObj Class - {0F660F64-F4C9-477F-8529-44181B717472} - C:\Program Files\AT&T\WnClient\Programs\CSMBHO.dll
O2 - BHO: Symantec Intrusion Prevention - {6D53EC84-6AAE-4787-AEEE-F4628F01010C} - C:\PROGRA~1\COMMON~1\SYMANT~1\IDS\IPSBHO.dll
O2 - BHO: SSVHelper Class - {761497BB-D6F0-462C-B6EB-D4DAF1D92D43} - C:\Program Files\Java\jre1.6.0_05\bin\ssv.dll
O2 - BHO: (no name) - {FDD3B846-8D59-4ffb-8758-209B6AD74ACC} - C:\Program Files\Microsoft Money\System\mnyviewer.dll
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [ccApp] "C:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\ccApp.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Microsoft Works Update Detection] C:\Program Files\Common Files\Microsoft Shared\Works Shared\WkUFind.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [BJCFD] C:\Program Files\BroadJump\Client Foundation\CFD.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Adobe Reader Speed Launcher] "C:\Program Files\Adobe\Reader 8.0\Reader\Reader_sl.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [SunJavaUpdateSched] "C:\Program Files\Java\jre1.6.0_05\bin\jusched.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [QuickTime Task] "C:\Program Files\QuickTime\qttask.exe" -atboottime
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [osCheck] "C:\Program Files\Norton AntiVirus\osCheck.exe"
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [ctfmon.exe] C:\WINDOWS\system32\ctfmon.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Microsoft Works Update Detection] C:\Program Files\Microsoft Works\WkDetect.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [MSMSGS] "C:\Program Files\Messenger\msmsgs.exe" /background
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [DellSupport] "C:\Program Files\DellSupport\DSAgnt.exe" /startup
O4 - Global Startup: Microsoft Works Calendar Reminders.lnk = ?
O6 - HKCU\Software\Policies\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Control Panel present
O9 - Extra button: AnyWho - {0264505A-6793-44E0-AC75-9DCE3B13185C} - C:\Program Files\AT&T\WnClient\Programs\AnyWho.exe
O9 - Extra button: (no name) - {08B0E5C0-4FCB-11CF-AAA5-00401C608501} - C:\Program Files\Java\jre1.6.0_05\bin\ssv.dll
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: Sun Java Console - {08B0E5C0-4FCB-11CF-AAA5-00401C608501} - C:\Program Files\Java\jre1.6.0_05\bin\ssv.dll
O9 - Extra button: Real.com - {CD67F990-D8E9-11d2-98FE-00C0F0318AFE} - C:\WINDOWS\System32\Shdocvw.dll
O9 - Extra button: MoneySide - {E023F504-0C5A-4750-A1E7-A9046DEA8A21} - C:\Program Files\Microsoft Money\System\mnyviewer.dll
O9 - Extra button: (no name) - {e2e2dd38-d088-4134-82b7-f2ba38496583} - C:\WINDOWS\Network Diagnostic\xpnetdiag.exe
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: @xpsp3res.dll,-20001 - {e2e2dd38-d088-4134-82b7-f2ba38496583} - C:\WINDOWS\Network Diagnostic\xpnetdiag.exe
O9 - Extra button: Messenger - {FB5F1910-F110-11d2-BB9E-00C04F795683} - C:\Program Files\Messenger\msmsgs.exe
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: Windows Messenger - {FB5F1910-F110-11d2-BB9E-00C04F795683} - C:\Program Files\Messenger\msmsgs.exe
O12 - Plugin for .spop: C:\Program Files\Internet Explorer\Plugins\NPDocBox.dll
O14 - IERESET.INF: START_PAGE_URL=http://www.att.net
O16 - DPF: {17492023-C23A-453E-A040-C7C580BBF700} (Windows Genuine Advantage Validation Tool) - http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/?LinkId=39204&clcid=0x409
O16 - DPF: {6E32070A-766D-4EE6-879C-DC1FA91D2FC3} (MUWebControl Class) - http://www.update.microsoft.com/mic...ls/en/x86/client/muweb_site.cab?1193354306462
O16 - DPF: {90A29DA5-D020-4B18-8660-6689520C7CD7} (DmiReader Class) - http://ftp.us.dell.com/fixes/PROFILER.CAB
O16 - DPF: {CF40ACC5-E1BB-4AFF-AC72-04C2F616BCA7} (get_atlcom Class) - http://www.adobe.com/products/acrobat/nos/gp.cab
O20 - Winlogon Notify: !SASWinLogon - C:\Program Files\SUPERAntiSpyware\SASWINLO.dll
O23 - Service: Automatic LiveUpdate Scheduler - Symantec Corporation - C:\Program Files\Symantec\LiveUpdate\AluSchedulerSvc.exe
O23 - Service: Symantec Event Manager (ccEvtMgr) - Symantec Corporation - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\ccSvcHst.exe
O23 - Service: Symantec Settings Manager (ccSetMgr) - Symantec Corporation - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\ccSvcHst.exe
O23 - Service: Symantec Lic NetConnect service (CLTNetCnService) - Symantec Corporation - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\ccSvcHst.exe
O23 - Service: DSBrokerService - Unknown owner - C:\Program Files\DellSupport\brkrsvc.exe
O23 - Service: LiveUpdate - Symantec Corporation - C:\Program Files\Symantec\LiveUpdate\LuComServer_3_4.EXE
O23 - Service: LiveUpdate Notice - Symantec Corporation - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\ccSvcHst.exe
O23 - Service: Intel(R) NMS (NMSSvc) - Intel Corporation - C:\WINDOWS\System32\NMSSvc.exe
O23 - Service: Symantec Core LC - Unknown owner - C:\PROGRA~1\COMMON~1\SYMANT~1\CCPD-LC\symlcsvc.exe

--
End of file - 6396 bytes


----------



## Cookiegal (Aug 27, 2003)

Download *OTScanIt.exe *to your Desktop and double-click on it to extract the files. It will create a folder named *OTScanIt* on your desktop.

Close any open browsers.
Disconnect from the Internet.
Close/disable all anti-virus and anti-malware programs so they do not interfere with the running of OTScanIt.
Open the *OTScanIt* folder and double-click on OTScanIt.exe to start the program.
Check the box that says *Scan All User Accounts*
Under Drivers select the radio button for *All*
Check the Radio buttons for Files/Folders Created Within *90 Days* and Files/Folders Modified Within *90 Days* 
Under Additional Scans check the following:
Reg - App Paths
Reg - BotCheck
Reg - ColumnHandlers
Reg - ContextMenuHandlers
Reg - ControlSets
Reg - Disabled MS Config Items
Reg - Security Settings
Reg - Session Manager Settings
Reg - Software Policy Settings
Evnt - EventViewer Errors/Warnings (last 7 days)

Now click the *Run Scan* button on the toolbar.
The program will be scanning huge amounts of data so depending on your system it could take a long time to complete. Let it run unhindered until it finishes.
When the scan is complete Notepad will open with the report file loaded in it automatically.
Save that Notepad file. Click the *Format* menu and make sure that *Word wrap* is not checked. If it is then click on it to uncheck it.
Use the *Reply* button and upload Notepad file here as an attachment please.


----------



## kettledrum (Oct 4, 2007)

Attached should be the scan file.

*Edited to add:* I should probably note that your instructions said this could take a long time to complete. It went very quickly on this machine (no longer than a minute or two), which really surprised me, since it's about 5 years old and certainly not fast by today's standards.


----------



## Cookiegal (Aug 27, 2003)

Start *OTScanIt*. Copy/Paste the information in the code box below into the pane where it says *"Paste fix here"* and then click the "Run Fix" button.

The fix should only take a very short time. When the fix is completed a message box will popup telling you that it is finished. CLick the OK button and Notepad will open with a log of actions taken during the fix. Post that information back here along with a new HijackThis log please.


```
[Kill Explorer]
[Unregister Dlls]
[Registry - Non-Microsoft Only]
< Trusted Sites Domains [HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\] > -> HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Internet Settings\ZoneMap\Domains\
YN -> 1 domain(s) and sub-domain(s) not assigned to a zone. -> 
< Internet Explorer ToolBars [HKEY_CURRENT_USER\] > -> HKEY_CURRENT_USER\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Toolbar\
YN -> WebBrowser\\{2318C2B1-4965-11D4-9B18-009027A5CD4F} [HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE] -> Reg Error: Key does not exist or could not be opened. [Reg Error: Key does not exist or could not be opened.]
YN -> WebBrowser\\{4E7BD74F-2B8D-469E-92BE-BF2DFE9AAE2C} [HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE] -> Reg Error: Key does not exist or could not be opened. [Reg Error: Key does not exist or could not be opened.]
YN -> WebBrowser\\{C7768536-96F8-4001-B1A2-90EE21279187} [HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE] -> %ProgramFiles%\EarthLink\Toolbar\Toolbar.dll [EarthLink Toolbar]
YN -> WebBrowser\\{D7F30B62-8269-41AF-9539-B2697FA7D77E} [HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE] -> Reg Error: Key does not exist or could not be opened. [Reg Error: Key does not exist or could not be opened.]
< Internet Explorer ToolBars [HKEY_USERS\S-1-5-21-1947247302-3027222323-2595090390-1007\] > -> HKEY_USERS\S-1-5-21-1947247302-3027222323-2595090390-1007\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Toolbar\
YN -> WebBrowser\\{2318C2B1-4965-11D4-9B18-009027A5CD4F} [HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE] -> Reg Error: Key does not exist or could not be opened. [Reg Error: Key does not exist or could not be opened.]
YN -> WebBrowser\\{4E7BD74F-2B8D-469E-92BE-BF2DFE9AAE2C} [HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE] -> Reg Error: Key does not exist or could not be opened. [Reg Error: Key does not exist or could not be opened.]
YN -> WebBrowser\\{C7768536-96F8-4001-B1A2-90EE21279187} [HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE] -> %ProgramFiles%\EarthLink\Toolbar\Toolbar.dll [EarthLink Toolbar]
YN -> WebBrowser\\{D7F30B62-8269-41AF-9539-B2697FA7D77E} [HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE] -> Reg Error: Key does not exist or could not be opened. [Reg Error: Key does not exist or could not be opened.]
[Registry - Additional Scans - Non-Microsoft Only]
< Disabled MSConfig Folder Items [HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE] > -> HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Shared Tools\MSConfig\startupfolder\
YN -> C:^Documents and Settings^All Users^Start Menu^Programs^Startup^America Online 7.0 Tray Icon.lnk -> %ProgramFiles%\America Online 7.0\aoltray.exe
< Disabled MSConfig Registry Items [HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE] > -> HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Shared Tools\MSConfig\startupreg\
YN -> USRpdA hkey=HKLM key=SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Run -> 
[Files/Folders - Modified Within 90 days]
NY -> 1 C:\WINDOWS\System32\*.tmp files -> C:\WINDOWS\System32\*.tmp
NY -> 1 C:\WINDOWS\*.tmp files -> C:\WINDOWS\*.tmp
NY -> vmgrremok.exe -> C:\Documents and Settings\Carolyn\Local Settings\Temp\vmgrremok.exe
NY -> vmpremov.exe -> C:\Documents and Settings\Carolyn\Local Settings\Temp\vmpremov.exe
NY -> 9 C:\Documents and Settings\Carolyn\Local Settings\Temp\*.tmp files -> C:\Documents and Settings\Carolyn\Local Settings\Temp\*.tmp
[Empty Temp Folders]
[Start Explorer]
[Reboot]
```


----------



## kettledrum (Oct 4, 2007)

Here are the two log files.

Explorer killed successfully
[Registry - Non-Microsoft Only]
Registry value HKEY_CURRENT_USER\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Toolbar\WebBrowser\\{2318C2B1-4965-11D4-9B18-009027A5CD4F} deleted successfully.
Registry key HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Classes\CLSID\{2318C2B1-4965-11D4-9B18-009027A5CD4F}\ not found.
Registry value HKEY_CURRENT_USER\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Toolbar\WebBrowser\\{4E7BD74F-2B8D-469E-92BE-BF2DFE9AAE2C} deleted successfully.
Registry key HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Classes\CLSID\{4E7BD74F-2B8D-469E-92BE-BF2DFE9AAE2C}\ not found.
Registry value HKEY_CURRENT_USER\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Toolbar\WebBrowser\\{C7768536-96F8-4001-B1A2-90EE21279187} deleted successfully.
Registry key HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Classes\CLSID\{C7768536-96F8-4001-B1A2-90EE21279187}\ deleted successfully.
Registry value HKEY_CURRENT_USER\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Toolbar\WebBrowser\\{D7F30B62-8269-41AF-9539-B2697FA7D77E} deleted successfully.
Registry key HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Classes\CLSID\{D7F30B62-8269-41AF-9539-B2697FA7D77E}\ not found.
Registry value HKEY_USERS\S-1-5-21-1947247302-3027222323-2595090390-1007\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Toolbar\WebBrowser\\{2318C2B1-4965-11D4-9B18-009027A5CD4F} not found.
Registry key HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Classes\CLSID\{2318C2B1-4965-11D4-9B18-009027A5CD4F}\ not found.
Registry value HKEY_USERS\S-1-5-21-1947247302-3027222323-2595090390-1007\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Toolbar\WebBrowser\\{4E7BD74F-2B8D-469E-92BE-BF2DFE9AAE2C} not found.
Registry key HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Classes\CLSID\{4E7BD74F-2B8D-469E-92BE-BF2DFE9AAE2C}\ not found.
Registry value HKEY_USERS\S-1-5-21-1947247302-3027222323-2595090390-1007\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Toolbar\WebBrowser\\{C7768536-96F8-4001-B1A2-90EE21279187} not found.
Registry key HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Classes\CLSID\{C7768536-96F8-4001-B1A2-90EE21279187}\ not found.
Registry value HKEY_USERS\S-1-5-21-1947247302-3027222323-2595090390-1007\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Toolbar\WebBrowser\\{D7F30B62-8269-41AF-9539-B2697FA7D77E} not found.
Registry key HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Classes\CLSID\{D7F30B62-8269-41AF-9539-B2697FA7D77E}\ not found.
[Registry - Additional Scans - Non-Microsoft Only]
Registry key HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Shared Tools\MSConfig\startupfolder\C:^Documents and Settings^All Users^Start Menu^Programs^Startup^America Online 7.0 Tray Icon.lnk\ deleted successfully.
File C:\WINDOWS\pss\America Online 7.0 Tray Icon.lnk not found.
Registry key HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Shared Tools\MSConfig\startupreg\USRpdA hkey=HKLM key=SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Run\ not found.
File not found.
[Files/Folders - Modified Within 90 days]
C:\Documents and Settings\Carolyn\Local Settings\Temp\vmgrremok.exe moved successfully.
C:\Documents and Settings\Carolyn\Local Settings\Temp\vmpremov.exe moved successfully.
C:\Documents and Settings\Carolyn\Local Settings\Temp\WZSE0.TMP folder deleted successfully.
C:\Documents and Settings\Carolyn\Local Settings\Temp\~nsu.tmp folder deleted successfully.
[Empty Temp Folders]
User's Temp folder emptied.
User's Temporary Internet Files folder emptied.
User's Internet Explorer cache folder emptied.
Local Service Temp folder emptied.
File delete failed. C:\Documents and Settings\LocalService\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\INDEX.DAT scheduled to be deleted on reboot.
Local Service Temporary Internet Files folder emptied.
File delete failed. C:\WINDOWS\temp\JETBE5E.tmp scheduled to be deleted on reboot.
Windows Temp folder emptied.
Java cache emptied.
FireFox cache emptied.
RecycleBin -> emptied.
Explorer started successfully
< End of fix log >
OTScanIt by OldTimer - Version 1.0.16.2 fix logfile created on 07242008_171703

Files moved on Reboot...
C:\Documents and Settings\LocalService\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\INDEX.DAT moved successfully.
File C:\WINDOWS\temp\JETBE5E.tmp not found!

Logfile of Trend Micro HijackThis v2.0.2
Scan saved at 5:22:42 PM, on 7/24/2008
Platform: Windows XP SP2 (WinNT 5.01.2600)
MSIE: Internet Explorer v7.00 (7.00.6000.16674)
Boot mode: Normal

Running processes:
C:\WINDOWS\System32\smss.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\winlogon.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\services.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\lsass.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\svchost.exe
C:\WINDOWS\System32\svchost.exe
C:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\ccSvcHst.exe
C:\WINDOWS\Explorer.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\system32\spoolsv.exe
C:\Program Files\Common Files\Microsoft Shared\Works Shared\WkUFind.exe
C:\Program Files\BroadJump\Client Foundation\CFD.exe
C:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\ccSvcHst.exe
C:\Program Files\Adobe\Reader 8.0\Reader\Reader_sl.exe
C:\Program Files\Java\jre1.6.0_05\bin\jusched.exe
C:\Program Files\Symantec\LiveUpdate\AluSchedulerSvc.exe
C:\Program Files\QuickTime\qttask.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\ctfmon.exe
C:\Program Files\DellSupport\DSAgnt.exe
C:\Program Files\Common Files\Microsoft Shared\Works Shared\wkcalrem.exe
C:\Program Files\TeamViewer3\TeamViewer.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\wuauclt.exe
C:\Program Files\Trend Micro\HijackThis\HijackThis.exe

R0 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Start Page = http://www.myembarq.com/index.php
R1 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Default_Page_URL = http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/?LinkId=69157
R1 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Default_Search_URL = http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/?LinkId=54896
R0 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Start Page = http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/?LinkId=69157
O2 - BHO: Adobe PDF Reader Link Helper - {06849E9F-C8D7-4D59-B87D-784B7D6BE0B3} - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Adobe\Acrobat\ActiveX\AcroIEHelper.dll
O2 - BHO: CSMHelperObj Class - {0F660F64-F4C9-477F-8529-44181B717472} - C:\Program Files\AT&T\WnClient\Programs\CSMBHO.dll
O2 - BHO: Symantec Intrusion Prevention - {6D53EC84-6AAE-4787-AEEE-F4628F01010C} - C:\PROGRA~1\COMMON~1\SYMANT~1\IDS\IPSBHO.dll
O2 - BHO: SSVHelper Class - {761497BB-D6F0-462C-B6EB-D4DAF1D92D43} - C:\Program Files\Java\jre1.6.0_05\bin\ssv.dll
O2 - BHO: (no name) - {FDD3B846-8D59-4ffb-8758-209B6AD74ACC} - C:\Program Files\Microsoft Money\System\mnyviewer.dll
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [ccApp] "C:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\ccApp.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Microsoft Works Update Detection] C:\Program Files\Common Files\Microsoft Shared\Works Shared\WkUFind.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [BJCFD] C:\Program Files\BroadJump\Client Foundation\CFD.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Adobe Reader Speed Launcher] "C:\Program Files\Adobe\Reader 8.0\Reader\Reader_sl.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [SunJavaUpdateSched] "C:\Program Files\Java\jre1.6.0_05\bin\jusched.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [QuickTime Task] "C:\Program Files\QuickTime\qttask.exe" -atboottime
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [osCheck] "C:\Program Files\Norton AntiVirus\osCheck.exe"
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [ctfmon.exe] C:\WINDOWS\system32\ctfmon.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Microsoft Works Update Detection] C:\Program Files\Microsoft Works\WkDetect.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [MSMSGS] "C:\Program Files\Messenger\msmsgs.exe" /background
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [DellSupport] "C:\Program Files\DellSupport\DSAgnt.exe" /startup
O4 - Global Startup: Microsoft Works Calendar Reminders.lnk = ?
O6 - HKCU\Software\Policies\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Control Panel present
O9 - Extra button: AnyWho - {0264505A-6793-44E0-AC75-9DCE3B13185C} - C:\Program Files\AT&T\WnClient\Programs\AnyWho.exe
O9 - Extra button: (no name) - {08B0E5C0-4FCB-11CF-AAA5-00401C608501} - C:\Program Files\Java\jre1.6.0_05\bin\ssv.dll
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: Sun Java Console - {08B0E5C0-4FCB-11CF-AAA5-00401C608501} - C:\Program Files\Java\jre1.6.0_05\bin\ssv.dll
O9 - Extra button: Real.com - {CD67F990-D8E9-11d2-98FE-00C0F0318AFE} - C:\WINDOWS\System32\Shdocvw.dll
O9 - Extra button: MoneySide - {E023F504-0C5A-4750-A1E7-A9046DEA8A21} - C:\Program Files\Microsoft Money\System\mnyviewer.dll
O9 - Extra button: (no name) - {e2e2dd38-d088-4134-82b7-f2ba38496583} - C:\WINDOWS\Network Diagnostic\xpnetdiag.exe
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: @xpsp3res.dll,-20001 - {e2e2dd38-d088-4134-82b7-f2ba38496583} - C:\WINDOWS\Network Diagnostic\xpnetdiag.exe
O9 - Extra button: Messenger - {FB5F1910-F110-11d2-BB9E-00C04F795683} - C:\Program Files\Messenger\msmsgs.exe
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: Windows Messenger - {FB5F1910-F110-11d2-BB9E-00C04F795683} - C:\Program Files\Messenger\msmsgs.exe
O12 - Plugin for .spop: C:\Program Files\Internet Explorer\Plugins\NPDocBox.dll
O14 - IERESET.INF: START_PAGE_URL=http://www.att.net
O16 - DPF: {17492023-C23A-453E-A040-C7C580BBF700} (Windows Genuine Advantage Validation Tool) - http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/?LinkId=39204&clcid=0x409
O16 - DPF: {6E32070A-766D-4EE6-879C-DC1FA91D2FC3} (MUWebControl Class) - http://www.update.microsoft.com/mic...ls/en/x86/client/muweb_site.cab?1193354306462
O16 - DPF: {90A29DA5-D020-4B18-8660-6689520C7CD7} (DmiReader Class) - http://ftp.us.dell.com/fixes/PROFILER.CAB
O16 - DPF: {CF40ACC5-E1BB-4AFF-AC72-04C2F616BCA7} (get_atlcom Class) - http://www.adobe.com/products/acrobat/nos/gp.cab
O20 - Winlogon Notify: !SASWinLogon - C:\Program Files\SUPERAntiSpyware\SASWINLO.dll
O23 - Service: Automatic LiveUpdate Scheduler - Symantec Corporation - C:\Program Files\Symantec\LiveUpdate\AluSchedulerSvc.exe
O23 - Service: Symantec Event Manager (ccEvtMgr) - Symantec Corporation - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\ccSvcHst.exe
O23 - Service: Symantec Settings Manager (ccSetMgr) - Symantec Corporation - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\ccSvcHst.exe
O23 - Service: Symantec Lic NetConnect service (CLTNetCnService) - Symantec Corporation - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\ccSvcHst.exe
O23 - Service: DSBrokerService - Unknown owner - C:\Program Files\DellSupport\brkrsvc.exe
O23 - Service: LiveUpdate - Symantec Corporation - C:\Program Files\Symantec\LiveUpdate\LuComServer_3_4.EXE
O23 - Service: LiveUpdate Notice - Symantec Corporation - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\ccSvcHst.exe
O23 - Service: Intel(R) NMS (NMSSvc) - Intel Corporation - C:\WINDOWS\System32\NMSSvc.exe
O23 - Service: Symantec Core LC - Unknown owner - C:\PROGRA~1\COMMON~1\SYMANT~1\CCPD-LC\symlcsvc.exe

--
End of file - 6396 bytes


----------



## Cookiegal (Aug 27, 2003)

Are you still getting the script error?


----------



## kettledrum (Oct 4, 2007)

Yes it's still there. No change, unfortunately.


----------



## Cookiegal (Aug 27, 2003)

How many user accounts are there on this computer?


----------



## kettledrum (Oct 4, 2007)

Three total. Only one is experiencing these errors.


----------



## Cookiegal (Aug 27, 2003)

Please post a HijackThis log taken from each of the other accounts.


----------



## kettledrum (Oct 4, 2007)

Here are logs from the other two logins on this computer.

Logfile of Trend Micro HijackThis v2.0.2
Scan saved at 1:42:37 PM, on 7/27/2008
Platform: Windows XP SP2 (WinNT 5.01.2600)
MSIE: Internet Explorer v7.00 (7.00.6000.16674)
Boot mode: Normal

Running processes:
C:\WINDOWS\System32\smss.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\winlogon.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\services.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\lsass.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\svchost.exe
C:\WINDOWS\System32\svchost.exe
C:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\ccSvcHst.exe
C:\WINDOWS\Explorer.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\system32\spoolsv.exe
C:\Program Files\Symantec\LiveUpdate\AluSchedulerSvc.exe
C:\Program Files\Common Files\Microsoft Shared\Works Shared\WkUFind.exe
C:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\ccSvcHst.exe
C:\Program Files\BroadJump\Client Foundation\CFD.exe
C:\Program Files\Java\jre1.6.0_05\bin\jusched.exe
C:\Program Files\QuickTime\qttask.exe
C:\Program Files\TeamViewer3\TeamViewer.exe
C:\Program Files\Messenger\msmsgs.exe
C:\Program Files\DellSupport\DSAgnt.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\ctfmon.exe
C:\Program Files\SUPERAntiSpyware\SUPERAntiSpyware.exe
C:\Program Files\Common Files\Microsoft Shared\Works Shared\wkcalrem.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\wuauclt.exe
C:\Program Files\Microsoft Money\System\urlmap.exe
C:\Program Files\Trend Micro\HijackThis\HijackThis.exe

R0 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Start Page = http://www.myembarq.com/
R1 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Default_Page_URL = http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/?LinkId=69157
R1 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Default_Search_URL = http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/?LinkId=54896
R0 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Start Page = http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/?LinkId=69157
R1 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Window Title = Microsoft Internet Explorer provided by AT&T WorldNet Service
R1 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Internet Settings,ProxyOverride = 127.0.0.1;<local>
O2 - BHO: Adobe PDF Reader Link Helper - {06849E9F-C8D7-4D59-B87D-784B7D6BE0B3} - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Adobe\Acrobat\ActiveX\AcroIEHelper.dll
O2 - BHO: CSMHelperObj Class - {0F660F64-F4C9-477F-8529-44181B717472} - C:\Program Files\AT&T\WnClient\Programs\CSMBHO.dll
O2 - BHO: Symantec Intrusion Prevention - {6D53EC84-6AAE-4787-AEEE-F4628F01010C} - C:\PROGRA~1\COMMON~1\SYMANT~1\IDS\IPSBHO.dll
O2 - BHO: SSVHelper Class - {761497BB-D6F0-462C-B6EB-D4DAF1D92D43} - C:\Program Files\Java\jre1.6.0_05\bin\ssv.dll
O2 - BHO: (no name) - {FDD3B846-8D59-4ffb-8758-209B6AD74ACC} - C:\Program Files\Microsoft Money\System\mnyviewer.dll
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [ccApp] "C:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\ccApp.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Microsoft Works Update Detection] C:\Program Files\Common Files\Microsoft Shared\Works Shared\WkUFind.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [BJCFD] C:\Program Files\BroadJump\Client Foundation\CFD.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Adobe Reader Speed Launcher] "C:\Program Files\Adobe\Reader 8.0\Reader\Reader_sl.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [SunJavaUpdateSched] "C:\Program Files\Java\jre1.6.0_05\bin\jusched.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [QuickTime Task] "C:\Program Files\QuickTime\qttask.exe" -atboottime
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [osCheck] "C:\Program Files\Norton AntiVirus\osCheck.exe"
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [MoneyAgent] "C:\Program Files\Microsoft Money\System\Money Express.exe"
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [MSMSGS] "C:\Program Files\Messenger\msmsgs.exe" /background
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [DellSupport] "C:\Program Files\DellSupport\DSAgnt.exe" /startup
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [ctfmon.exe] C:\WINDOWS\system32\ctfmon.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [SUPERAntiSpyware] C:\Program Files\SUPERAntiSpyware\SUPERAntiSpyware.exe
O4 - Global Startup: Microsoft Works Calendar Reminders.lnk = ?
O6 - HKCU\Software\Policies\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Control Panel present
O8 - Extra context menu item: &Viewpoint Search - res://C:\Program Files\Viewpoint\Viewpoint Toolbar\ViewBar.dll/CXTSEARCH.HTML
O8 - Extra context menu item: EarthLink Google Search - res://C:\Program Files\EarthLink\Toolbar\SearchUI.dll/search.html
O9 - Extra button: AnyWho - {0264505A-6793-44E0-AC75-9DCE3B13185C} - C:\Program Files\AT&T\WnClient\Programs\AnyWho.exe
O9 - Extra button: (no name) - {08B0E5C0-4FCB-11CF-AAA5-00401C608501} - C:\Program Files\Java\jre1.6.0_05\bin\ssv.dll
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: Sun Java Console - {08B0E5C0-4FCB-11CF-AAA5-00401C608501} - C:\Program Files\Java\jre1.6.0_05\bin\ssv.dll
O9 - Extra button: Real.com - {CD67F990-D8E9-11d2-98FE-00C0F0318AFE} - C:\WINDOWS\System32\Shdocvw.dll
O9 - Extra button: MoneySide - {E023F504-0C5A-4750-A1E7-A9046DEA8A21} - C:\Program Files\Microsoft Money\System\mnyviewer.dll
O9 - Extra button: (no name) - {e2e2dd38-d088-4134-82b7-f2ba38496583} - C:\WINDOWS\Network Diagnostic\xpnetdiag.exe
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: @xpsp3res.dll,-20001 - {e2e2dd38-d088-4134-82b7-f2ba38496583} - C:\WINDOWS\Network Diagnostic\xpnetdiag.exe
O9 - Extra button: Messenger - {FB5F1910-F110-11d2-BB9E-00C04F795683} - C:\Program Files\Messenger\msmsgs.exe
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: Windows Messenger - {FB5F1910-F110-11d2-BB9E-00C04F795683} - C:\Program Files\Messenger\msmsgs.exe
O12 - Plugin for .spop: C:\Program Files\Internet Explorer\Plugins\NPDocBox.dll
O14 - IERESET.INF: START_PAGE_URL=http://www.att.net
O16 - DPF: {17492023-C23A-453E-A040-C7C580BBF700} (Windows Genuine Advantage Validation Tool) - http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/?LinkId=39204&clcid=0x409
O16 - DPF: {6E32070A-766D-4EE6-879C-DC1FA91D2FC3} (MUWebControl Class) - http://www.update.microsoft.com/mic...ls/en/x86/client/muweb_site.cab?1193354306462
O16 - DPF: {90A29DA5-D020-4B18-8660-6689520C7CD7} (DmiReader Class) - http://ftp.us.dell.com/fixes/PROFILER.CAB
O16 - DPF: {CF40ACC5-E1BB-4AFF-AC72-04C2F616BCA7} (get_atlcom Class) - http://www.adobe.com/products/acrobat/nos/gp.cab
O20 - Winlogon Notify: !SASWinLogon - C:\Program Files\SUPERAntiSpyware\SASWINLO.dll
O23 - Service: Automatic LiveUpdate Scheduler - Symantec Corporation - C:\Program Files\Symantec\LiveUpdate\AluSchedulerSvc.exe
O23 - Service: Symantec Event Manager (ccEvtMgr) - Symantec Corporation - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\ccSvcHst.exe
O23 - Service: Symantec Settings Manager (ccSetMgr) - Symantec Corporation - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\ccSvcHst.exe
O23 - Service: Symantec Lic NetConnect service (CLTNetCnService) - Symantec Corporation - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\ccSvcHst.exe
O23 - Service: DSBrokerService - Unknown owner - C:\Program Files\DellSupport\brkrsvc.exe
O23 - Service: LiveUpdate - Symantec Corporation - C:\Program Files\Symantec\LiveUpdate\LuComServer_3_4.EXE
O23 - Service: LiveUpdate Notice - Symantec Corporation - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\ccSvcHst.exe
O23 - Service: Intel(R) NMS (NMSSvc) - Intel Corporation - C:\WINDOWS\System32\NMSSvc.exe
O23 - Service: Symantec Core LC - Unknown owner - C:\PROGRA~1\COMMON~1\SYMANT~1\CCPD-LC\symlcsvc.exe

--
End of file - 7050 bytes

Logfile of Trend Micro HijackThis v2.0.2
Scan saved at 1:49:56 PM, on 7/27/2008
Platform: Windows XP SP2 (WinNT 5.01.2600)
MSIE: Internet Explorer v7.00 (7.00.6000.16674)
Boot mode: Normal

Running processes:
C:\WINDOWS\System32\smss.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\winlogon.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\services.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\lsass.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\svchost.exe
C:\WINDOWS\System32\svchost.exe
C:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\ccSvcHst.exe
C:\WINDOWS\Explorer.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\system32\spoolsv.exe
C:\Program Files\Symantec\LiveUpdate\AluSchedulerSvc.exe
C:\Program Files\TeamViewer3\TeamViewer.exe
C:\Program Files\Common Files\Microsoft Shared\Works Shared\WkUFind.exe
C:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\ccSvcHst.exe
C:\Program Files\BroadJump\Client Foundation\CFD.exe
C:\Program Files\Adobe\Reader 8.0\Reader\Reader_sl.exe
C:\Program Files\Java\jre1.6.0_05\bin\jusched.exe
C:\Program Files\QuickTime\qttask.exe
C:\Program Files\DellSupport\DSAgnt.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\ctfmon.exe
C:\Program Files\Common Files\Microsoft Shared\Works Shared\wkcalrem.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\wuauclt.exe
C:\Program Files\Trend Micro\HijackThis\HijackThis.exe

R1 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Default_Page_URL = http://www.dellnet.com
R1 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Default_Page_URL = http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/?LinkId=69157
R1 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Default_Search_URL = http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/?LinkId=54896
R0 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Start Page = http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/?LinkId=69157
O2 - BHO: Adobe PDF Reader Link Helper - {06849E9F-C8D7-4D59-B87D-784B7D6BE0B3} - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Adobe\Acrobat\ActiveX\AcroIEHelper.dll
O2 - BHO: CSMHelperObj Class - {0F660F64-F4C9-477F-8529-44181B717472} - C:\Program Files\AT&T\WnClient\Programs\CSMBHO.dll
O2 - BHO: Symantec Intrusion Prevention - {6D53EC84-6AAE-4787-AEEE-F4628F01010C} - C:\PROGRA~1\COMMON~1\SYMANT~1\IDS\IPSBHO.dll
O2 - BHO: SSVHelper Class - {761497BB-D6F0-462C-B6EB-D4DAF1D92D43} - C:\Program Files\Java\jre1.6.0_05\bin\ssv.dll
O2 - BHO: (no name) - {FDD3B846-8D59-4ffb-8758-209B6AD74ACC} - C:\Program Files\Microsoft Money\System\mnyviewer.dll
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [ccApp] "C:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\ccApp.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Microsoft Works Update Detection] C:\Program Files\Common Files\Microsoft Shared\Works Shared\WkUFind.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [BJCFD] C:\Program Files\BroadJump\Client Foundation\CFD.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Adobe Reader Speed Launcher] "C:\Program Files\Adobe\Reader 8.0\Reader\Reader_sl.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [SunJavaUpdateSched] "C:\Program Files\Java\jre1.6.0_05\bin\jusched.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [QuickTime Task] "C:\Program Files\QuickTime\qttask.exe" -atboottime
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [osCheck] "C:\Program Files\Norton AntiVirus\osCheck.exe"
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [DellSupport] "C:\Program Files\DellSupport\DSAgnt.exe" /startup
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [MSMSGS] "C:\Program Files\Messenger\msmsgs.exe" /background
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [ctfmon.exe] C:\WINDOWS\system32\ctfmon.exe
O4 - Global Startup: Microsoft Works Calendar Reminders.lnk = ?
O9 - Extra button: AnyWho - {0264505A-6793-44E0-AC75-9DCE3B13185C} - C:\Program Files\AT&T\WnClient\Programs\AnyWho.exe
O9 - Extra button: (no name) - {08B0E5C0-4FCB-11CF-AAA5-00401C608501} - C:\Program Files\Java\jre1.6.0_05\bin\ssv.dll
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: Sun Java Console - {08B0E5C0-4FCB-11CF-AAA5-00401C608501} - C:\Program Files\Java\jre1.6.0_05\bin\ssv.dll
O9 - Extra button: Real.com - {CD67F990-D8E9-11d2-98FE-00C0F0318AFE} - C:\WINDOWS\System32\Shdocvw.dll
O9 - Extra button: MoneySide - {E023F504-0C5A-4750-A1E7-A9046DEA8A21} - C:\Program Files\Microsoft Money\System\mnyviewer.dll
O9 - Extra button: (no name) - {e2e2dd38-d088-4134-82b7-f2ba38496583} - C:\WINDOWS\Network Diagnostic\xpnetdiag.exe
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: @xpsp3res.dll,-20001 - {e2e2dd38-d088-4134-82b7-f2ba38496583} - C:\WINDOWS\Network Diagnostic\xpnetdiag.exe
O9 - Extra button: Messenger - {FB5F1910-F110-11d2-BB9E-00C04F795683} - C:\Program Files\Messenger\msmsgs.exe
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: Windows Messenger - {FB5F1910-F110-11d2-BB9E-00C04F795683} - C:\Program Files\Messenger\msmsgs.exe
O12 - Plugin for .spop: C:\Program Files\Internet Explorer\Plugins\NPDocBox.dll
O14 - IERESET.INF: START_PAGE_URL=http://www.att.net
O16 - DPF: {17492023-C23A-453E-A040-C7C580BBF700} (Windows Genuine Advantage Validation Tool) - http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/?LinkId=39204&clcid=0x409
O16 - DPF: {6E32070A-766D-4EE6-879C-DC1FA91D2FC3} (MUWebControl Class) - http://www.update.microsoft.com/mic...ls/en/x86/client/muweb_site.cab?1193354306462
O16 - DPF: {90A29DA5-D020-4B18-8660-6689520C7CD7} (DmiReader Class) - http://ftp.us.dell.com/fixes/PROFILER.CAB
O16 - DPF: {CF40ACC5-E1BB-4AFF-AC72-04C2F616BCA7} (get_atlcom Class) - http://www.adobe.com/products/acrobat/nos/gp.cab
O20 - Winlogon Notify: !SASWinLogon - C:\Program Files\SUPERAntiSpyware\SASWINLO.dll
O23 - Service: Automatic LiveUpdate Scheduler - Symantec Corporation - C:\Program Files\Symantec\LiveUpdate\AluSchedulerSvc.exe
O23 - Service: Symantec Event Manager (ccEvtMgr) - Symantec Corporation - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\ccSvcHst.exe
O23 - Service: Symantec Settings Manager (ccSetMgr) - Symantec Corporation - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\ccSvcHst.exe
O23 - Service: Symantec Lic NetConnect service (CLTNetCnService) - Symantec Corporation - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\ccSvcHst.exe
O23 - Service: DSBrokerService - Unknown owner - C:\Program Files\DellSupport\brkrsvc.exe
O23 - Service: LiveUpdate - Symantec Corporation - C:\Program Files\Symantec\LiveUpdate\LuComServer_3_4.EXE
O23 - Service: LiveUpdate Notice - Symantec Corporation - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\ccSvcHst.exe
O23 - Service: Intel(R) NMS (NMSSvc) - Intel Corporation - C:\WINDOWS\System32\NMSSvc.exe
O23 - Service: Symantec Core LC - Unknown owner - C:\PROGRA~1\COMMON~1\SYMANT~1\CCPD-LC\symlcsvc.exe

--
End of file - 6212 bytes


----------



## Cookiegal (Aug 27, 2003)

Do this on logged into the problem account please.

Please visit *Combofix Guide & Instructions * for instructions for installing the recovery console and downloading and running ComboFix:

Post the log from ComboFix when you've accomplished that along with a new HijackThis log.

Important notes regarding ComboFix:

ComboFix may reset a number of Internet Explorer's settings, including making it the default browser. This can easily be changed once we're finished.

ComboFix also prevents autorun of ALL CDs, floppies and USB devices to assist with malware removal & increase security. If this is an issue or makes it difficult for you, please let me know. This can be undone manually when we're finished.


----------



## kettledrum (Oct 4, 2007)

I had a few hiccups along the way. In trying to install the Windows Recovery Console, the computer told me that the operating system that is installed on the machine is newer than the one contained on the Windows CD. My only guess is that the CD is Windows XP SP1 and the computer has SP2 loaded onto it. So I did the alternate way of installing the recovery console by downloading and then dragging the icon onto the combofix icon. That worked, as far as I know.

After combofix was done the log file came up but it didn't bring the desktop back up correctly. There were no icons or taskbar....nothing except the wallpaper. I had to force a shutdown from there. The computer did restart just fine. The IE script errors are still present.

Here is the combofix log and a new HJT log. The combofix log is very long...too long to put into one post here so I've included it as an attachment. I hope that is acceptable.

Logfile of Trend Micro HijackThis v2.0.2
Scan saved at 12:53:23 PM, on 7/28/2008
Platform: Windows XP SP2 (WinNT 5.01.2600)
MSIE: Internet Explorer v7.00 (7.00.6000.16674)
Boot mode: Normal

Running processes:
C:\WINDOWS\System32\smss.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\winlogon.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\services.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\lsass.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\svchost.exe
C:\WINDOWS\System32\svchost.exe
C:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\ccSvcHst.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\spoolsv.exe
C:\Program Files\Symantec\LiveUpdate\AluSchedulerSvc.exe
C:\WINDOWS\Explorer.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\system32\wuauclt.exe
C:\Program Files\Common Files\Microsoft Shared\Works Shared\WkUFind.exe
C:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\ccSvcHst.exe
C:\Program Files\BroadJump\Client Foundation\CFD.exe
C:\Program Files\Adobe\Reader 8.0\Reader\Reader_sl.exe
C:\Program Files\Java\jre1.6.0_07\bin\jusched.exe
C:\Program Files\QuickTime\qttask.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\ctfmon.exe
C:\Program Files\DellSupport\DSAgnt.exe
C:\Program Files\Common Files\Microsoft Shared\Works Shared\wkcalrem.exe
C:\Program Files\TeamViewer3\TeamViewer.exe
C:\Program Files\Trend Micro\HijackThis\HijackThis.exe

R0 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Start Page = http://www.myembarq.com/index.php
R1 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Default_Page_URL = http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/?LinkId=69157
R1 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Default_Search_URL = http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/?LinkId=54896
R1 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Search Page = http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/?LinkId=54896
R0 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Start Page = http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/?LinkId=69157
O2 - BHO: Adobe PDF Reader Link Helper - {06849E9F-C8D7-4D59-B87D-784B7D6BE0B3} - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Adobe\Acrobat\ActiveX\AcroIEHelper.dll
O2 - BHO: CSMHelperObj Class - {0F660F64-F4C9-477F-8529-44181B717472} - C:\Program Files\AT&T\WnClient\Programs\CSMBHO.dll
O2 - BHO: Symantec Intrusion Prevention - {6D53EC84-6AAE-4787-AEEE-F4628F01010C} - C:\PROGRA~1\COMMON~1\SYMANT~1\IDS\IPSBHO.dll
O2 - BHO: SSVHelper Class - {761497BB-D6F0-462C-B6EB-D4DAF1D92D43} - C:\Program Files\Java\jre1.6.0_07\bin\ssv.dll
O2 - BHO: (no name) - {FDD3B846-8D59-4ffb-8758-209B6AD74ACC} - C:\Program Files\Microsoft Money\System\mnyviewer.dll
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [ccApp] "C:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\ccApp.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Microsoft Works Update Detection] C:\Program Files\Common Files\Microsoft Shared\Works Shared\WkUFind.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [BJCFD] C:\Program Files\BroadJump\Client Foundation\CFD.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Adobe Reader Speed Launcher] "C:\Program Files\Adobe\Reader 8.0\Reader\Reader_sl.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [SunJavaUpdateSched] "C:\Program Files\Java\jre1.6.0_07\bin\jusched.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [QuickTime Task] "C:\Program Files\QuickTime\qttask.exe" -atboottime
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [osCheck] "C:\Program Files\Norton AntiVirus\osCheck.exe"
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [ctfmon.exe] C:\WINDOWS\system32\ctfmon.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [MSMSGS] "C:\Program Files\Messenger\msmsgs.exe" /background
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [DellSupport] "C:\Program Files\DellSupport\DSAgnt.exe" /startup
O4 - Global Startup: Microsoft Works Calendar Reminders.lnk = ?
O6 - HKCU\Software\Policies\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Control Panel present
O9 - Extra button: AnyWho - {0264505A-6793-44E0-AC75-9DCE3B13185C} - C:\Program Files\AT&T\WnClient\Programs\AnyWho.exe
O9 - Extra button: (no name) - {08B0E5C0-4FCB-11CF-AAA5-00401C608501} - C:\Program Files\Java\jre1.6.0_07\bin\npjpi160_07.dll
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: Sun Java Console - {08B0E5C0-4FCB-11CF-AAA5-00401C608501} - C:\Program Files\Java\jre1.6.0_07\bin\npjpi160_07.dll
O9 - Extra button: Real.com - {CD67F990-D8E9-11d2-98FE-00C0F0318AFE} - C:\WINDOWS\System32\Shdocvw.dll
O9 - Extra button: MoneySide - {E023F504-0C5A-4750-A1E7-A9046DEA8A21} - C:\Program Files\Microsoft Money\System\mnyviewer.dll
O9 - Extra button: (no name) - {e2e2dd38-d088-4134-82b7-f2ba38496583} - C:\WINDOWS\Network Diagnostic\xpnetdiag.exe
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: @xpsp3res.dll,-20001 - {e2e2dd38-d088-4134-82b7-f2ba38496583} - C:\WINDOWS\Network Diagnostic\xpnetdiag.exe
O9 - Extra button: Messenger - {FB5F1910-F110-11d2-BB9E-00C04F795683} - C:\Program Files\Messenger\msmsgs.exe
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: Windows Messenger - {FB5F1910-F110-11d2-BB9E-00C04F795683} - C:\Program Files\Messenger\msmsgs.exe
O12 - Plugin for .spop: C:\Program Files\Internet Explorer\Plugins\NPDocBox.dll
O14 - IERESET.INF: START_PAGE_URL=http://www.att.net
O16 - DPF: {17492023-C23A-453E-A040-C7C580BBF700} (Windows Genuine Advantage Validation Tool) - http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/?LinkId=39204&clcid=0x409
O16 - DPF: {6E32070A-766D-4EE6-879C-DC1FA91D2FC3} (MUWebControl Class) - http://www.update.microsoft.com/mic...ls/en/x86/client/muweb_site.cab?1193354306462
O16 - DPF: {90A29DA5-D020-4B18-8660-6689520C7CD7} (DmiReader Class) - http://ftp.us.dell.com/fixes/PROFILER.CAB
O16 - DPF: {CF40ACC5-E1BB-4AFF-AC72-04C2F616BCA7} (get_atlcom Class) - http://www.adobe.com/products/acrobat/nos/gp.cab
O20 - Winlogon Notify: !SASWinLogon - C:\Program Files\SUPERAntiSpyware\SASWINLO.dll
O23 - Service: Automatic LiveUpdate Scheduler - Symantec Corporation - C:\Program Files\Symantec\LiveUpdate\AluSchedulerSvc.exe
O23 - Service: Symantec Event Manager (ccEvtMgr) - Symantec Corporation - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\ccSvcHst.exe
O23 - Service: Symantec Settings Manager (ccSetMgr) - Symantec Corporation - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\ccSvcHst.exe
O23 - Service: Symantec Lic NetConnect service (CLTNetCnService) - Symantec Corporation - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\ccSvcHst.exe
O23 - Service: DSBrokerService - Unknown owner - C:\Program Files\DellSupport\brkrsvc.exe
O23 - Service: LiveUpdate - Symantec Corporation - C:\Program Files\Symantec\LiveUpdate\LuComServer_3_4.EXE
O23 - Service: LiveUpdate Notice - Symantec Corporation - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\ccSvcHst.exe
O23 - Service: Intel(R) NMS (NMSSvc) - Intel Corporation - C:\WINDOWS\System32\NMSSvc.exe
O23 - Service: Symantec Core LC - Unknown owner - C:\PROGRA~1\COMMON~1\SYMANT~1\CCPD-LC\symlcsvc.exe

--
End of file - 6425 bytes


----------



## Cookiegal (Aug 27, 2003)

Delete the following folder. You will have to unhide files/folders to see the Application Data folder.

Click on My Computer. Go to Tools > Folder Options. Click on the View tab and make sure that "Show hidden files and folders" is checked. Also uncheck "Hide protected operating system files" and "Hide extensions for known file types" . Now click "Apply to all folders".
Click "Apply" then "OK".

C:\Documents and Settings\Ed\Application Data\*alot*

Rescan with HijackThis, close all browser windows except HijackThis, put a check mark beside these entries and click *fix checked*.

*O4 - Global Startup: Microsoft Works Calendar Reminders.lnk = ?
O6 - HKCU\Software\Policies\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Control Panel present*

Reboot and post a new HijackThis log and let me know if the proglem persists please.


----------



## kettledrum (Oct 4, 2007)

Here is the newest log. No changes to IE behavior. Still having the script errors.

Just an FYI...this computer with the problems is not mine, but my parents, who are senior citizens and not very computer literate at all. They have always used IE, and don't want to change unless they have to. I can persuade them to use another browser full time if need be.

If you don't have any more ideas, I understand. The problem with the error occuring every time upon booting up is fixed. If IE is avoided altogether, then the error shouldn't come up at all anymore. I know you and the others here are very busy. If you have more ideas I'm more than willing to keep trying. But I feel bad, knowing I am taking up a lot of your time on what probably is a minor issue compared to most others here.

Logfile of Trend Micro HijackThis v2.0.2
Scan saved at 12:39:30 PM, on 7/29/2008
Platform: Windows XP SP2 (WinNT 5.01.2600)
MSIE: Internet Explorer v7.00 (7.00.6000.16674)
Boot mode: Normal

Running processes:
C:\WINDOWS\System32\smss.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\winlogon.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\services.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\lsass.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\svchost.exe
C:\WINDOWS\System32\svchost.exe
C:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\ccSvcHst.exe
C:\WINDOWS\Explorer.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\system32\spoolsv.exe
C:\Program Files\Symantec\LiveUpdate\AluSchedulerSvc.exe
C:\Program Files\Common Files\Microsoft Shared\Works Shared\WkUFind.exe
C:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\ccSvcHst.exe
C:\Program Files\BroadJump\Client Foundation\CFD.exe
C:\Program Files\TeamViewer3\TeamViewer.exe
C:\Program Files\Adobe\Reader 8.0\Reader\Reader_sl.exe
C:\Program Files\Java\jre1.6.0_07\bin\jusched.exe
C:\Program Files\QuickTime\qttask.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\ctfmon.exe
C:\Program Files\DellSupport\DSAgnt.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\wuauclt.exe
C:\Program Files\Trend Micro\HijackThis\HijackThis.exe

R0 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Start Page = http://www.myembarq.com/index.php
R1 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Default_Page_URL = http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/?LinkId=69157
R1 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Default_Search_URL = http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/?LinkId=54896
R1 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Search Page = http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/?LinkId=54896
R0 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Start Page = http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/?LinkId=69157
O2 - BHO: Adobe PDF Reader Link Helper - {06849E9F-C8D7-4D59-B87D-784B7D6BE0B3} - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Adobe\Acrobat\ActiveX\AcroIEHelper.dll
O2 - BHO: CSMHelperObj Class - {0F660F64-F4C9-477F-8529-44181B717472} - C:\Program Files\AT&T\WnClient\Programs\CSMBHO.dll
O2 - BHO: Symantec Intrusion Prevention - {6D53EC84-6AAE-4787-AEEE-F4628F01010C} - C:\PROGRA~1\COMMON~1\SYMANT~1\IDS\IPSBHO.dll
O2 - BHO: SSVHelper Class - {761497BB-D6F0-462C-B6EB-D4DAF1D92D43} - C:\Program Files\Java\jre1.6.0_07\bin\ssv.dll
O2 - BHO: (no name) - {FDD3B846-8D59-4ffb-8758-209B6AD74ACC} - C:\Program Files\Microsoft Money\System\mnyviewer.dll
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [ccApp] "C:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\ccApp.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Microsoft Works Update Detection] C:\Program Files\Common Files\Microsoft Shared\Works Shared\WkUFind.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [BJCFD] C:\Program Files\BroadJump\Client Foundation\CFD.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Adobe Reader Speed Launcher] "C:\Program Files\Adobe\Reader 8.0\Reader\Reader_sl.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [SunJavaUpdateSched] "C:\Program Files\Java\jre1.6.0_07\bin\jusched.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [QuickTime Task] "C:\Program Files\QuickTime\qttask.exe" -atboottime
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [osCheck] "C:\Program Files\Norton AntiVirus\osCheck.exe"
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [ctfmon.exe] C:\WINDOWS\system32\ctfmon.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [MSMSGS] "C:\Program Files\Messenger\msmsgs.exe" /background
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [DellSupport] "C:\Program Files\DellSupport\DSAgnt.exe" /startup
O9 - Extra button: AnyWho - {0264505A-6793-44E0-AC75-9DCE3B13185C} - C:\Program Files\AT&T\WnClient\Programs\AnyWho.exe
O9 - Extra button: (no name) - {08B0E5C0-4FCB-11CF-AAA5-00401C608501} - C:\Program Files\Java\jre1.6.0_07\bin\npjpi160_07.dll
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: Sun Java Console - {08B0E5C0-4FCB-11CF-AAA5-00401C608501} - C:\Program Files\Java\jre1.6.0_07\bin\npjpi160_07.dll
O9 - Extra button: Real.com - {CD67F990-D8E9-11d2-98FE-00C0F0318AFE} - C:\WINDOWS\System32\Shdocvw.dll
O9 - Extra button: MoneySide - {E023F504-0C5A-4750-A1E7-A9046DEA8A21} - C:\Program Files\Microsoft Money\System\mnyviewer.dll
O9 - Extra button: (no name) - {e2e2dd38-d088-4134-82b7-f2ba38496583} - C:\WINDOWS\Network Diagnostic\xpnetdiag.exe
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: @xpsp3res.dll,-20001 - {e2e2dd38-d088-4134-82b7-f2ba38496583} - C:\WINDOWS\Network Diagnostic\xpnetdiag.exe
O9 - Extra button: Messenger - {FB5F1910-F110-11d2-BB9E-00C04F795683} - C:\Program Files\Messenger\msmsgs.exe
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: Windows Messenger - {FB5F1910-F110-11d2-BB9E-00C04F795683} - C:\Program Files\Messenger\msmsgs.exe
O12 - Plugin for .spop: C:\Program Files\Internet Explorer\Plugins\NPDocBox.dll
O14 - IERESET.INF: START_PAGE_URL=http://www.att.net
O16 - DPF: {17492023-C23A-453E-A040-C7C580BBF700} (Windows Genuine Advantage Validation Tool) - http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/?LinkId=39204&clcid=0x409
O16 - DPF: {6E32070A-766D-4EE6-879C-DC1FA91D2FC3} (MUWebControl Class) - http://www.update.microsoft.com/mic...ls/en/x86/client/muweb_site.cab?1193354306462
O16 - DPF: {90A29DA5-D020-4B18-8660-6689520C7CD7} (DmiReader Class) - http://ftp.us.dell.com/fixes/PROFILER.CAB
O16 - DPF: {CF40ACC5-E1BB-4AFF-AC72-04C2F616BCA7} (get_atlcom Class) - http://www.adobe.com/products/acrobat/nos/gp.cab
O20 - Winlogon Notify: !SASWinLogon - C:\Program Files\SUPERAntiSpyware\SASWINLO.dll
O23 - Service: Automatic LiveUpdate Scheduler - Symantec Corporation - C:\Program Files\Symantec\LiveUpdate\AluSchedulerSvc.exe
O23 - Service: Symantec Event Manager (ccEvtMgr) - Symantec Corporation - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\ccSvcHst.exe
O23 - Service: Symantec Settings Manager (ccSetMgr) - Symantec Corporation - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\ccSvcHst.exe
O23 - Service: Symantec Lic NetConnect service (CLTNetCnService) - Symantec Corporation - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\ccSvcHst.exe
O23 - Service: DSBrokerService - Unknown owner - C:\Program Files\DellSupport\brkrsvc.exe
O23 - Service: LiveUpdate - Symantec Corporation - C:\Program Files\Symantec\LiveUpdate\LuComServer_3_4.EXE
O23 - Service: LiveUpdate Notice - Symantec Corporation - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\ccSvcHst.exe
O23 - Service: Intel(R) NMS (NMSSvc) - Intel Corporation - C:\WINDOWS\System32\NMSSvc.exe
O23 - Service: Symantec Core LC - Unknown owner - C:\PROGRA~1\COMMON~1\SYMANT~1\CCPD-LC\symlcsvc.exe

--
End of file - 6207 bytes


----------



## Cookiegal (Aug 27, 2003)

Are you saying the problem with the script error is fixed?


----------



## kettledrum (Oct 4, 2007)

No, the problem is still there when using IE from the one account.

The original problem was that this error came up every time that the computer was booted up and logged into this one account, regardless of whether IE was opened or not. _That particular problem _has been fixed with the removal of the SprintDSLalert.exe from startup.

But the problem of the script errors occuring when using IE are still there as first referenced in post #20 of this thread which I will copy & paste below.

_The script errors no longer appear when booting the machine with that login name anymore. However, once you start using Internet Explorer the script error will pop up and lock up IE when going through and clicking on a menu option, such as File - page Setup, or File - Properties, or even Help - About Internet Explorer. Those are just the few I tried. Interestingly enough, going to Tools - Internet Options did not bring up this script error box. The only way out is to ctrl-alt-del and kill Internet Explorer.

So, it while we've found what was causing the problem upon startup, but the issue still remains within IE it seems._


----------



## Cookiegal (Aug 27, 2003)

Does it do this in safe mode as well?


----------



## kettledrum (Oct 4, 2007)

Yes, the script error happens in this account while in safe mode.

Note that this is different behavior that what used to happen. Back when the script errors appeared during startup (and before we disabled the sprintDSLalert.exe from startup) I reported that the errors did not happen in safe mode. See post #11 & #12 of this thread from a few weeks ago.

But the error definitely *is* occurring now when logged into that account and in safe mode.


----------



## Cookiegal (Aug 27, 2003)

Can you please post another screen shot of the error that you're currently getting.


----------



## kettledrum (Oct 4, 2007)

Here is a current screenshot of the error. All I did to cause this error was opening up IE and then going to File - Page Setup. To reiterate, many different menu options will trigger this script error box. In italics below is what I said about this probelm in post #20 of this thread.

_The script errors no longer appear when booting the machine with that login name anymore. However, once you start using Internet Explorer the script error will pop up and lock up IE when going through and clicking on a menu option, such as File - page Setup, or File - Properties, or even Help - About Internet Explorer. Those are just the few I tried. Interestingly enough, going to Tools - Internet Options did not bring up this script error box. The only way out is to ctrl-alt-del and kill Internet Explorer._


----------



## Cookiegal (Aug 27, 2003)

Try unchecking everything via msconfig (except your anti-virus program) again as you did before and see if the script error still appears please.


----------



## kettledrum (Oct 4, 2007)

The script error is still present with a normal boot and everything unchecked except for the Norton ccApp


----------



## Cookiegal (Aug 27, 2003)

Let's take it one step further then and disable some services to see if something there may be causing it. Be sure to disconnect from the Internet when trying this as your anti-virus program's services will be stopped. You can still open IE when disconnected even though you can't go on-line so let's see if the script error still appears.

Select the "services" tab and check *Hide Microsoft Services*

Then try unchecking all the *NON Microsoft *services and reboot.


----------



## kettledrum (Oct 4, 2007)

I finally got around to trying this.

It had no effect. The script error still appears. I've now gone ahead and re-enabled those services again to restore the antivirus protection.


----------



## Cookiegal (Aug 27, 2003)

Please check this setting again. You said you changed it but it may not have held.

In Internet Explorer, click on Tools - Internet Options then click on the Advanced Tab.

Make sure there's a check mark in thia box:

*Disable script debugging (Internet Explorer)*


----------



## kettledrum (Oct 4, 2007)

I checked that setting and I confirmed that this box is still checked.


----------



## Cookiegal (Aug 27, 2003)

Let's try this.


Download *WUFix.zip* and unzip to your desktop.
Double-Click WUFix.bat to run fix.
You will see a window open and commands processing. When the window closes the fix will have completed.
Restart the computer.
This fix will clear the proxy cache, places Windows Update sites in the Trusted Zone, places Windows Update sites in the exception list of IE Popup Blocker, starts all dependent services, registers required DLLS, empties the Windows Update temporary folder (with backup), renames the catroot2 folder, retains update history and Event log, and deletes BITS pending download queue.

Reboot and let me know if the problem persists please.


----------



## kettledrum (Oct 4, 2007)

I ran that fix and rebooted, but no change at all to the script errors.


----------



## Cookiegal (Aug 27, 2003)

Click Start>Run
Copy the lines in the box below, and paste it in the run box that opens:


> regedit /e c:\safeboot.txt "HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Control\SafeBoot"



Click Ok
Double click the My Computer icon, then your C drive
In there, you will see a file called safeboot.txt. Double click to open it.
Copy and paste the text into a reply to your thread.


----------



## kettledrum (Oct 4, 2007)

Here is the log.

Windows Registry Editor Version 5.00

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Control\SafeBoot]
"AlternateShell"="cmd.exe"

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Control\SafeBoot\Minimal]

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Control\SafeBoot\Minimal\AppMgmt]
@="Service"

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Control\SafeBoot\Minimal\Base]
@="Driver Group"

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Control\SafeBoot\Minimal\Boot Bus Extender]
@="Driver Group"

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Control\SafeBoot\Minimal\Boot file system]
@="Driver Group"

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Control\SafeBoot\Minimal\CryptSvc]
@="Service"

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Control\SafeBoot\Minimal\DcomLaunch]
@="Service"

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Control\SafeBoot\Minimal\dmadmin]
@="Service"

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Control\SafeBoot\Minimal\dmboot.sys]
@="Driver"

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Control\SafeBoot\Minimal\dmio.sys]
@="Driver"

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Control\SafeBoot\Minimal\dmload.sys]
@="Driver"

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Control\SafeBoot\Minimal\dmserver]
@="Service"

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Control\SafeBoot\Minimal\EventLog]
@="Service"

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Control\SafeBoot\Minimal\File system]
@="Driver Group"

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Control\SafeBoot\Minimal\Filter]
@="Driver Group"

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Control\SafeBoot\Minimal\HelpSvc]
@="Service"

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Control\SafeBoot\Minimal\Netlogon]
@="Service"

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Control\SafeBoot\Minimal\PCI Configuration]
@="Driver Group"

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Control\SafeBoot\Minimal\PlugPlay]
@="Service"

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Control\SafeBoot\Minimal\PNP Filter]
@="Driver Group"

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Control\SafeBoot\Minimal\Primary disk]
@="Driver Group"

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Control\SafeBoot\Minimal\RpcSs]
@="Service"

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Control\SafeBoot\Minimal\SCSI Class]
@="Driver Group"

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Control\SafeBoot\Minimal\sermouse.sys]
@="Driver"

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Control\SafeBoot\Minimal\sr.sys]
@="FSFilter System Recovery"

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Control\SafeBoot\Minimal\SRService]
@="Service"

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Control\SafeBoot\Minimal\System Bus Extender]
@="Driver Group"

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Control\SafeBoot\Minimal\vds]
@="Service"

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Control\SafeBoot\Minimal\vga.sys]
@="Driver"

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Control\SafeBoot\Minimal\vgasave.sys]
@="Driver"

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Control\SafeBoot\Minimal\WinMgmt]
@="Service"

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Control\SafeBoot\Minimal\{36FC9E60-C465-11CF-8056-444553540000}]
@="Universal Serial Bus controllers"

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Control\SafeBoot\Minimal\{4D36E965-E325-11CE-BFC1-08002BE10318}]
@="CD-ROM Drive"

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Control\SafeBoot\Minimal\{4D36E967-E325-11CE-BFC1-08002BE10318}]
@="DiskDrive"

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Control\SafeBoot\Minimal\{4D36E969-E325-11CE-BFC1-08002BE10318}]
@="Standard floppy disk controller"

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Control\SafeBoot\Minimal\{4D36E96A-E325-11CE-BFC1-08002BE10318}]
@="Hdc"

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Control\SafeBoot\Minimal\{4D36E96B-E325-11CE-BFC1-08002BE10318}]
@="Keyboard"

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Control\SafeBoot\Minimal\{4D36E96F-E325-11CE-BFC1-08002BE10318}]
@="Mouse"

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Control\SafeBoot\Minimal\{4D36E977-E325-11CE-BFC1-08002BE10318}]
@="PCMCIA Adapters"

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Control\SafeBoot\Minimal\{4D36E97B-E325-11CE-BFC1-08002BE10318}]
@="SCSIAdapter"

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Control\SafeBoot\Minimal\{4D36E97D-E325-11CE-BFC1-08002BE10318}]
@="System"

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Control\SafeBoot\Minimal\{4D36E980-E325-11CE-BFC1-08002BE10318}]
@="Floppy disk drive"

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Control\SafeBoot\Minimal\{533C5B84-EC70-11D2-9505-00C04F79DEAF}]
@="Volume shadow copy"

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Control\SafeBoot\Minimal\{71A27CDD-812A-11D0-BEC7-08002BE2092F}]
@="Volume"

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Control\SafeBoot\Minimal\{745A17A0-74D3-11D0-B6FE-00A0C90F57DA}]
@="Human Interface Devices"

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Control\SafeBoot\Network]

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Control\SafeBoot\Network\AFD]
@="Service"

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Control\SafeBoot\Network\AppMgmt]
@="Service"

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Control\SafeBoot\Network\Base]
@="Driver Group"

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Control\SafeBoot\Network\Boot Bus Extender]
@="Driver Group"

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Control\SafeBoot\Network\Boot file system]
@="Driver Group"

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Control\SafeBoot\Network\Browser]
@="Service"

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Control\SafeBoot\Network\CryptSvc]
@="Service"

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Control\SafeBoot\Network\DcomLaunch]
@="Service"

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Control\SafeBoot\Network\Dhcp]
@="Service"

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Control\SafeBoot\Network\dmadmin]
@="Service"

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Control\SafeBoot\Network\dmboot.sys]
@="Driver"

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Control\SafeBoot\Network\dmio.sys]
@="Driver"

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Control\SafeBoot\Network\dmload.sys]
@="Driver"

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Control\SafeBoot\Network\dmserver]
@="Service"

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Control\SafeBoot\Network\DnsCache]
@="Service"

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Control\SafeBoot\Network\EventLog]
@="Service"

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Control\SafeBoot\Network\File system]
@="Driver Group"

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Control\SafeBoot\Network\Filter]
@="Driver Group"

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Control\SafeBoot\Network\HelpSvc]
@="Service"

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Control\SafeBoot\Network\ip6fw.sys]
@="Driver"

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Control\SafeBoot\Network\ipnat.sys]
@="Driver"

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Control\SafeBoot\Network\LanmanServer]
@="Service"

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Control\SafeBoot\Network\LanmanWorkstation]
@="Service"

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Control\SafeBoot\Network\LmHosts]
@="Service"

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Control\SafeBoot\Network\Messenger]
@="Service"

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Control\SafeBoot\Network\NDIS]
@="Driver Group"

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Control\SafeBoot\Network\NDIS Wrapper]
@="Driver Group"

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Control\SafeBoot\Network\Ndisuio]
@="Service"

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Control\SafeBoot\Network\NetBIOS]
@="Service"

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Control\SafeBoot\Network\NetBIOSGroup]
@="Driver Group"

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Control\SafeBoot\Network\NetBT]
@="Service"

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Control\SafeBoot\Network\NetDDEGroup]
@="Driver Group"

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Control\SafeBoot\Network\Netlogon]
@="Service"

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Control\SafeBoot\Network\NetMan]
@="Service"

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Control\SafeBoot\Network\Network]
@="Driver Group"

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Control\SafeBoot\Network\NetworkProvider]
@="Driver Group"

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Control\SafeBoot\Network\NtLmSsp]
@="Service"

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Control\SafeBoot\Network\PCI Configuration]
@="Driver Group"

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Control\SafeBoot\Network\PlugPlay]
@="Service"

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Control\SafeBoot\Network\PNP Filter]
@="Driver Group"

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Control\SafeBoot\Network\PNP_TDI]
@="Driver Group"

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Control\SafeBoot\Network\Primary disk]
@="Driver Group"

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Control\SafeBoot\Network\rdpcdd.sys]
@="Driver"

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Control\SafeBoot\Network\rdpdd.sys]
@="Driver"

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Control\SafeBoot\Network\rdpwd.sys]
@="Driver"

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Control\SafeBoot\Network\rdsessmgr]
@="Service"

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Control\SafeBoot\Network\RpcSs]
@="Service"

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Control\SafeBoot\Network\SCSI Class]
@="Driver Group"

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Control\SafeBoot\Network\sermouse.sys]
@="Driver"

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Control\SafeBoot\Network\sharedaccess]
@="Service"

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Control\SafeBoot\Network\sr.sys]
@="FSFilter System Recovery"

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Control\SafeBoot\Network\SRService]
@="Service"

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Control\SafeBoot\Network\Streams Drivers]
@="Driver Group"

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Control\SafeBoot\Network\SYMTDI]
@="Service"

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Control\SafeBoot\Network\System Bus Extender]
@="Driver Group"

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Control\SafeBoot\Network\Tcpip]
@="Service"

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Control\SafeBoot\Network\TDI]
@="Driver Group"

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Control\SafeBoot\Network\tdpipe.sys]
@="Driver"

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Control\SafeBoot\Network\tdtcp.sys]
@="Driver"

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Control\SafeBoot\Network\termservice]
@="Service"

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Control\SafeBoot\Network\UploadMgr]
@="Service"

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Control\SafeBoot\Network\vga.sys]
@="Driver"

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Control\SafeBoot\Network\vgasave.sys]
@="Driver"

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Control\SafeBoot\Network\WinMgmt]
@="Service"

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Control\SafeBoot\Network\WZCSVC]
@="Service"

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Control\SafeBoot\Network\{36FC9E60-C465-11CF-8056-444553540000}]
@="Universal Serial Bus controllers"

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Control\SafeBoot\Network\{4D36E965-E325-11CE-BFC1-08002BE10318}]
@="CD-ROM Drive"

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Control\SafeBoot\Network\{4D36E967-E325-11CE-BFC1-08002BE10318}]
@="DiskDrive"

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Control\SafeBoot\Network\{4D36E969-E325-11CE-BFC1-08002BE10318}]
@="Standard floppy disk controller"

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Control\SafeBoot\Network\{4D36E96A-E325-11CE-BFC1-08002BE10318}]
@="Hdc"

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Control\SafeBoot\Network\{4D36E96B-E325-11CE-BFC1-08002BE10318}]
@="Keyboard"

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Control\SafeBoot\Network\{4D36E96F-E325-11CE-BFC1-08002BE10318}]
@="Mouse"

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Control\SafeBoot\Network\{4D36E972-E325-11CE-BFC1-08002BE10318}]
@="Net"

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Control\SafeBoot\Network\{4D36E973-E325-11CE-BFC1-08002BE10318}]
@="NetClient"

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Control\SafeBoot\Network\{4D36E974-E325-11CE-BFC1-08002BE10318}]
@="NetService"

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Control\SafeBoot\Network\{4D36E975-E325-11CE-BFC1-08002BE10318}]
@="NetTrans"

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Control\SafeBoot\Network\{4D36E977-E325-11CE-BFC1-08002BE10318}]
@="PCMCIA Adapters"

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Control\SafeBoot\Network\{4D36E97B-E325-11CE-BFC1-08002BE10318}]
@="SCSIAdapter"

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Control\SafeBoot\Network\{4D36E97D-E325-11CE-BFC1-08002BE10318}]
@="System"

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Control\SafeBoot\Network\{4D36E980-E325-11CE-BFC1-08002BE10318}]
@="Floppy disk drive"

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Control\SafeBoot\Network\{71A27CDD-812A-11D0-BEC7-08002BE2092F}]
@="Volume"

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Control\SafeBoot\Network\{745A17A0-74D3-11D0-B6FE-00A0C90F57DA}]
@="Human Interface Devices"


----------



## Cookiegal (Aug 27, 2003)

Please open HijackThis.
Click on *Open Misc Tools Section*
Make sure that both boxes beside "Generate StartupList Log" are checked:

*List all minor sections(Full)*
*List Empty Sections(Complete)*
Click *Generate StartupList Log*.
Click *Yes* at the prompt.
It will open a text file. Please copy the entire contents of that page and paste it here.


----------



## kettledrum (Oct 4, 2007)

Here are the results from this log. It is broken up into two posts as it was too long for one post.

StartupList report, 8/25/2008, 12:36:56 PM
StartupList version: 1.52.2
Started from : C:\Program Files\Trend Micro\HijackThis\HijackThis.EXE
Detected: Windows XP SP2 (WinNT 5.01.2600)
Detected: Internet Explorer v7.00 (7.00.6000.16705)
* Using default options
* Including empty and uninteresting sections
* Showing rarely important sections
==================================================

Running processes:

C:\WINDOWS\System32\smss.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\winlogon.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\services.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\lsass.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\svchost.exe
C:\WINDOWS\System32\svchost.exe
C:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\ccSvcHst.exe
C:\WINDOWS\Explorer.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\system32\spoolsv.exe
C:\Program Files\Symantec\LiveUpdate\AluSchedulerSvc.exe
C:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\ccSvcHst.exe
C:\Program Files\Java\jre1.6.0_07\bin\jusched.exe
C:\Program Files\QuickTime\qttask.exe
C:\Program Files\TeamViewer3\TeamViewer.exe
C:\Program Files\Common Files\Microsoft Shared\Works Shared\WkUFind.exe
C:\Program Files\BroadJump\Client Foundation\CFD.exe
C:\Program Files\Adobe\Reader 8.0\Reader\Reader_sl.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\ctfmon.exe
C:\Program Files\DellSupport\DSAgnt.exe
C:\Program Files\WinZip\WZQKPICK.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\system32\wuauclt.exe
C:\Program Files\Trend Micro\HijackThis\HijackThis.exe

--------------------------------------------------

Listing of startup folders:

Shell folders Startup:
[C:\Documents and Settings\Carolyn\Start Menu\Programs\Startup]
*No files*

Shell folders AltStartup:
*Folder not found*

User shell folders Startup:
*Folder not found*

User shell folders AltStartup:
*Folder not found*

Shell folders Common Startup:
[C:\Documents and Settings\All Users\Start Menu\Programs\Startup]
WinZip Quick Pick.lnk = C:\Program Files\WinZip\WZQKPICK.EXE

Shell folders Common AltStartup:
*Folder not found*

User shell folders Common Startup:
*Folder not found*

User shell folders Alternate Common Startup:
*Folder not found*

--------------------------------------------------

Checking Windows NT UserInit:

[HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Windows NT\CurrentVersion\Winlogon]
UserInit = C:\WINDOWS\system32\userinit.exe,

[HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Winlogon]
*Registry key not found*

[HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Windows NT\CurrentVersion\Winlogon]
*Registry value not found*

[HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Winlogon]
*Registry key not found*

--------------------------------------------------

Autorun entries from Registry:
HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Run

ccApp = "C:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\ccApp.exe"
SunJavaUpdateSched = "C:\Program Files\Java\jre1.6.0_07\bin\jusched.exe"
QuickTime Task = "C:\Program Files\QuickTime\qttask.exe" -atboottime
osCheck = "C:\Program Files\Norton AntiVirus\osCheck.exe"
Microsoft Works Update Detection = C:\Program Files\Common Files\Microsoft Shared\Works Shared\WkUFind.exe
BJCFD = C:\Program Files\BroadJump\Client Foundation\CFD.exe
Adobe Reader Speed Launcher = "C:\Program Files\Adobe\Reader 8.0\Reader\Reader_sl.exe"

--------------------------------------------------

Autorun entries from Registry:
HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\RunOnce

*No values found*

--------------------------------------------------

Autorun entries from Registry:
HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\RunOnceEx

*Registry key not found*

--------------------------------------------------

Autorun entries from Registry:
HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\RunServices

*No values found*

--------------------------------------------------

Autorun entries from Registry:
HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\RunServicesOnce

*No values found*

--------------------------------------------------

Autorun entries from Registry:
HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Run

ctfmon.exe = C:\WINDOWS\system32\ctfmon.exe
DellSupport = "C:\Program Files\DellSupport\DSAgnt.exe" /startup

--------------------------------------------------

Autorun entries from Registry:
HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\RunOnce

*No values found*

--------------------------------------------------

Autorun entries from Registry:
HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\RunOnceEx

*Registry key not found*

--------------------------------------------------

Autorun entries from Registry:
HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\RunServices

*No values found*

--------------------------------------------------

Autorun entries from Registry:
HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\RunServicesOnce

*No values found*

--------------------------------------------------

Autorun entries from Registry:
HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Windows NT\CurrentVersion\Run

*Registry key not found*

--------------------------------------------------

Autorun entries from Registry:
HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Windows NT\CurrentVersion\Run

*Registry key not found*

--------------------------------------------------

Autorun entries in Registry subkeys of:
HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Run

[OptionalComponents]
=

--------------------------------------------------

Autorun entries in Registry subkeys of:
HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\RunOnce
*No subkeys found*

--------------------------------------------------

Autorun entries in Registry subkeys of:
HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\RunOnceEx
*Registry key not found*

--------------------------------------------------

Autorun entries in Registry subkeys of:
HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\RunServices
*No subkeys found*

--------------------------------------------------

Autorun entries in Registry subkeys of:
HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\RunServicesOnce
*No subkeys found*

--------------------------------------------------

Autorun entries in Registry subkeys of:
HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Run
*No subkeys found*

--------------------------------------------------

Autorun entries in Registry subkeys of:
HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\RunOnce
*No subkeys found*

--------------------------------------------------

Autorun entries in Registry subkeys of:
HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\RunOnceEx
*Registry key not found*

--------------------------------------------------

Autorun entries in Registry subkeys of:
HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\RunServices
*No subkeys found*

--------------------------------------------------

Autorun entries in Registry subkeys of:
HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\RunServicesOnce
*No subkeys found*

--------------------------------------------------

Autorun entries in Registry subkeys of:
HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Windows NT\CurrentVersion\Run
*Registry key not found*

--------------------------------------------------

Autorun entries in Registry subkeys of:
HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Windows NT\CurrentVersion\Run
*Registry key not found*

--------------------------------------------------

File association entry for .EXE:
HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\exefile\shell\open\command

(Default) = "%1" %*

--------------------------------------------------

File association entry for .COM:
HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\ComFile\shell\open\command

(Default) = "%1" %*

--------------------------------------------------

File association entry for .BAT:
HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\batfile\shell\open\command

(Default) = "%1" %*

--------------------------------------------------

File association entry for .PIF:
HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\piffile\shell\open\command

(Default) = "%1" %*

--------------------------------------------------

File association entry for .SCR:
HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\scrfile\shell\open\command

(Default) = "%1" /S

--------------------------------------------------

File association entry for .HTA:
HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\htafile\shell\open\command

(Default) = C:\WINDOWS\system32\mshta.exe "%1" %*

--------------------------------------------------

File association entry for .TXT:
HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\txtfile\shell\open\command

(Default) = %SystemRoot%\system32\NOTEPAD.EXE %1

--------------------------------------------------

Enumerating Active Setup stub paths:
HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Active Setup\Installed Components
(* = disabled by HKCU twin)

[<{12d0ed0d-0ee0-4f90-8827-78cefb8f4988}] *
StubPath = C:\WINDOWS\system32\ieudinit.exe

[>{22d6f312-b0f6-11d0-94ab-0080c74c7e95}]
StubPath = C:\WINDOWS\inf\unregmp2.exe /ShowWMP

[>{26923b43-4d38-484f-9b9e-de460746276c}] *
StubPath = C:\WINDOWS\system32\ie4uinit.exe -UserIconConfig

[>{60B49E34-C7CC-11D0-8953-00A0C90347FF}] *
StubPath = RunDLL32 IEDKCS32.DLL,BrandIE4 SIGNUP

[>{60B49E34-C7CC-11D0-8953-00A0C90347FF}MICROS] *
StubPath = RunDLL32 IEDKCS32.DLL,BrandIE4 SIGNUP

[>{881dd1c5-3dcf-431b-b061-f3f88e8be88a}] *
StubPath = %systemroot%\system32\shmgrate.exe OCInstallUserConfigOE

[{2C7339CF-2B09-4501-B3F3-F3508C9228ED}] *
StubPath = %SystemRoot%\system32\regsvr32.exe /s /n /i:/UserInstall %SystemRoot%\system32\themeui.dll

[{44BBA840-CC51-11CF-AAFA-00AA00B6015C}] *
StubPath = "%ProgramFiles%\Outlook Express\setup50.exe" /APP:OE /CALLER:WINNT /user /install

[{44BBA842-CC51-11CF-AAFA-00AA00B6015B}] *
StubPath = rundll32.exe advpack.dll,LaunchINFSection C:\WINDOWS\INF\msnetmtg.inf,NetMtg.Install.PerUser.NT

[{5945c046-1e7d-11d1-bc44-00c04fd912be}] *
StubPath = rundll32.exe advpack.dll,LaunchINFSection C:\WINDOWS\INF\msmsgs.inf,BLC.QuietInstall.PerUser

[{6BF52A52-394A-11d3-B153-00C04F79FAA6}] *
StubPath = rundll32.exe advpack.dll,LaunchINFSection C:\WINDOWS\INF\wmp10.inf,PerUserStub

[{7790769C-0471-11d2-AF11-00C04FA35D02}] *
StubPath = "%ProgramFiles%\Outlook Express\setup50.exe" /APP:WAB /CALLER:WINNT /user /install

[{89820200-ECBD-11cf-8B85-00AA005B4340}] *
StubPath = regsvr32.exe /s /n /i:U shell32.dll

[{89820200-ECBD-11cf-8B85-00AA005B4383}] *
StubPath = C:\WINDOWS\system32\ie4uinit.exe -BaseSettings

--------------------------------------------------

Enumerating ICQ Agent Autostart apps:
HKCU\Software\Mirabilis\ICQ\Agent\Apps

*Registry key not found*

--------------------------------------------------

Load/Run keys from C:\WINDOWS\WIN.INI:

load=*INI section not found*
run=*INI section not found*

Load/Run keys from Registry:

HKLM\..\Windows NT\CurrentVersion\WinLogon: load=*Registry value not found*
HKLM\..\Windows NT\CurrentVersion\WinLogon: run=*Registry value not found*
HKLM\..\Windows\CurrentVersion\WinLogon: load=*Registry key not found*
HKLM\..\Windows\CurrentVersion\WinLogon: run=*Registry key not found*
HKCU\..\Windows NT\CurrentVersion\WinLogon: load=*Registry value not found*
HKCU\..\Windows NT\CurrentVersion\WinLogon: run=*Registry value not found*
HKCU\..\Windows\CurrentVersion\WinLogon: load=*Registry key not found*
HKCU\..\Windows\CurrentVersion\WinLogon: run=*Registry key not found*
HKCU\..\Windows NT\CurrentVersion\Windows: load=*Registry value not found*
HKCU\..\Windows NT\CurrentVersion\Windows: run=*Registry value not found*
HKLM\..\Windows NT\CurrentVersion\Windows: load=*Registry value not found*
HKLM\..\Windows NT\CurrentVersion\Windows: run=*Registry value not found*
HKLM\..\Windows NT\CurrentVersion\Windows: AppInit_DLLs=

--------------------------------------------------

Shell & screensaver key from C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM.INI:

Shell=*INI section not found*
SCRNSAVE.EXE=*INI section not found*
drivers=*INI section not found*

Shell & screensaver key from Registry:

Shell=Explorer.exe
SCRNSAVE.EXE=*Registry value not found*
drivers=*Registry value not found*

Policies Shell key:

HKCU\..\Policies: Shell=*Registry value not found*
HKLM\..\Policies: Shell=*Registry value not found*

--------------------------------------------------

Checking for EXPLORER.EXE instances:

C:\WINDOWS\Explorer.exe: PRESENT!

C:\Explorer.exe: not present
C:\WINDOWS\Explorer\Explorer.exe: not present
C:\WINDOWS\System\Explorer.exe: not present
C:\WINDOWS\System32\Explorer.exe: not present
C:\WINDOWS\Command\Explorer.exe: not present
C:\WINDOWS\Fonts\Explorer.exe: not present

--------------------------------------------------

Checking for superhidden extensions:

.lnk: HIDDEN! (arrow overlay: yes)
.pif: HIDDEN! (arrow overlay: yes)
.exe: not hidden
.com: not hidden
.bat: not hidden
.hta: not hidden
.scr: not hidden
.shs: HIDDEN!
.shb: HIDDEN!
.vbs: not hidden
.vbe: not hidden
.wsh: not hidden
.scf: HIDDEN! (arrow overlay: NO!)
.url: HIDDEN! (arrow overlay: yes)
.js: not hidden
.jse: not hidden

--------------------------------------------------

Verifying REGEDIT.EXE integrity:

- Regedit.exe found in C:\WINDOWS
- .reg open command is normal (regedit.exe %1)
- Company name OK: 'Microsoft Corporation'
- Original filename OK: 'REGEDIT.EXE'
- File description: 'Registry Editor'

Registry check passed

--------------------------------------------------

Enumerating Browser Helper Objects:

(no name) - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Adobe\Acrobat\ActiveX\AcroIEHelper.dll - {06849E9F-C8D7-4D59-B87D-784B7D6BE0B3}
(no name) - C:\Program Files\AT&T\WnClient\Programs\CSMBHO.dll - {0F660F64-F4C9-477F-8529-44181B717472}
Symantec Intrusion Prevention - C:\PROGRA~1\COMMON~1\SYMANT~1\IDS\IPSBHO.dll - {6D53EC84-6AAE-4787-AEEE-F4628F01010C}
(no name) - C:\Program Files\Java\jre1.6.0_07\bin\ssv.dll - {761497BB-D6F0-462C-B6EB-D4DAF1D92D43}
(no name) - C:\Program Files\Microsoft Money\System\mnyviewer.dll - {FDD3B846-8D59-4ffb-8758-209B6AD74ACC}

--------------------------------------------------

Enumerating Task Scheduler jobs:

Norton AntiVirus - Run Full System Scan - Ed.job

--------------------------------------------------

Enumerating Download Program Files:

[DirectAnimation Java Classes]
CODEBASE = file://C:\WINDOWS\Java\classes\dajava.cab
OSD = C:\WINDOWS\Downloaded Program Files\DirectAnimation Java Classes.osd

[Microsoft XML Parser for Java]
CODEBASE = file://C:\WINDOWS\Java\classes\xmldso.cab
OSD = C:\WINDOWS\Downloaded Program Files\Microsoft XML Parser for Java.osd

[Windows Genuine Advantage Validation Tool]
InProcServer32 = C:\WINDOWS\system32\legitcheckcontrol.dll
CODEBASE = http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/?LinkId=39204&clcid=0x409

[Shockwave ActiveX Control]
CODEBASE = http://fpdownload.macromedia.com/pub/shockwave/cabs/director/sw.cab

[MUWebControl Class]
InProcServer32 = C:\WINDOWS\system32\muweb.dll
CODEBASE = http://www.update.microsoft.com/mic...ls/en/x86/client/muweb_site.cab?1193354306462

[Java Plug-in 1.6.0_05]
InProcServer32 = C:\Program Files\Java\jre1.6.0_05\bin\ssv.dll
CODEBASE = http://java.sun.com/update/1.6.0/jinstall-1_6_0_07-windows-i586.cab

[{8FFBE65D-2C9C-4669-84BD-5829DC0B603C}]
CODEBASE = http://fpdownload.macromedia.com/get/flashplayer/current/ultrashim.cab

[DmiReader Class]
InProcServer32 = C:\WINDOWS\DOWNLO~1\SYSPRO~1.DLL
CODEBASE = http://ftp.us.dell.com/fixes/PROFILER.CAB

[Java Plug-in 1.6.0_01]
InProcServer32 = C:\Program Files\Java\jre1.6.0_05\bin\ssv.dll
CODEBASE = http://java.sun.com/update/1.6.0/jinstall-1_6_0_01-windows-i586.cab

[Java Plug-in 1.6.0_02]
InProcServer32 = C:\Program Files\Java\jre1.6.0_05\bin\ssv.dll
CODEBASE = http://java.sun.com/update/1.6.0/jinstall-1_6_0_02-windows-i586.cab

[Java Plug-in 1.6.0_05]
InProcServer32 = C:\Program Files\Java\jre1.6.0_05\bin\ssv.dll
CODEBASE = http://java.sun.com/update/1.6.0/jinstall-1_6_0_05-windows-i586.cab

[Java Plug-in 1.6.0_07]
InProcServer32 = C:\Program Files\Java\jre1.6.0_07\bin\npjpi160_07.dll
CODEBASE = http://java.sun.com/update/1.6.0/jinstall-1_6_0_07-windows-i586.cab

[Java Plug-in 1.6.0_07]
InProcServer32 = C:\Program Files\Java\jre1.6.0_07\bin\npjpi160_07.dll
CODEBASE = http://java.sun.com/update/1.6.0/jinstall-1_6_0_07-windows-i586.cab

[get_atlcom Class]
InProcServer32 = C:\WINDOWS\Downloaded Program Files\gp.ocx
CODEBASE = http://www.adobe.com/products/acrobat/nos/gp.cab

[Shockwave Flash Object]
CODEBASE = http://download.macromedia.com/pub/shockwave/cabs/flash/swflash.cab

--------------------------------------------------


----------



## kettledrum (Oct 4, 2007)

Enumerating Winsock LSP files:

NameSpace #1: C:\WINDOWS\System32\mswsock.dll
NameSpace #2: C:\WINDOWS\System32\winrnr.dll
NameSpace #3: C:\WINDOWS\System32\mswsock.dll
Protocol #1: C:\WINDOWS\system32\mswsock.dll
Protocol #2: C:\WINDOWS\system32\mswsock.dll
Protocol #3: C:\WINDOWS\system32\mswsock.dll
Protocol #4: C:\WINDOWS\system32\rsvpsp.dll
Protocol #5: C:\WINDOWS\system32\rsvpsp.dll
Protocol #6: C:\WINDOWS\system32\mswsock.dll
Protocol #7: C:\WINDOWS\system32\mswsock.dll
Protocol #8: C:\WINDOWS\system32\mswsock.dll
Protocol #9: C:\WINDOWS\system32\mswsock.dll
Protocol #10: C:\WINDOWS\system32\mswsock.dll
Protocol #11: C:\WINDOWS\system32\mswsock.dll
Protocol #12: C:\WINDOWS\system32\mswsock.dll
Protocol #13: C:\WINDOWS\system32\mswsock.dll
Protocol #14: C:\WINDOWS\system32\mswsock.dll
Protocol #15: C:\WINDOWS\system32\mswsock.dll
Protocol #16: C:\WINDOWS\system32\mswsock.dll
Protocol #17: C:\WINDOWS\system32\mswsock.dll

--------------------------------------------------

Enumerating Windows NT/2000/XP services

abp480n5: \SystemRoot\System32\DRIVERS\ABP480N5.SYS (disabled)
Microsoft ACPI Driver: System32\DRIVERS\ACPI.sys (system)
adpu160m: \SystemRoot\System32\DRIVERS\adpu160m.sys (disabled)
aeaudio: system32\drivers\aeaudio.sys (manual start)
Microsoft Kernel Acoustic Echo Canceller: system32\drivers\aec.sys (manual start)
AFD Networking Support Environment: \SystemRoot\System32\drivers\afd.sys (system)
Intel AGP Bus Filter: System32\DRIVERS\agp440.sys (system)
Compaq AGP Bus Filter: \SystemRoot\System32\DRIVERS\agpCPQ.sys (disabled)
Aha154x: \SystemRoot\System32\DRIVERS\aha154x.sys (disabled)
aic78u2: \SystemRoot\System32\DRIVERS\aic78u2.sys (disabled)
aic78xx: \SystemRoot\System32\DRIVERS\aic78xx.sys (disabled)
Alerter: %SystemRoot%\System32\svchost.exe -k LocalService (disabled)
Application Layer Gateway Service: %SystemRoot%\System32\alg.exe (manual start)
AliIde: \SystemRoot\System32\DRIVERS\aliide.sys (disabled)
ALI AGP Bus Filter: \SystemRoot\System32\DRIVERS\alim1541.sys (disabled)
AMD AGP Bus Filter Driver: \SystemRoot\System32\DRIVERS\amdagp.sys (disabled)
amsint: \SystemRoot\System32\DRIVERS\amsint.sys (disabled)
Application Management: %SystemRoot%\system32\svchost.exe -k netsvcs (manual start)
asc: \SystemRoot\System32\DRIVERS\asc.sys (disabled)
asc3350p: \SystemRoot\System32\DRIVERS\asc3350p.sys (disabled)
asc3550: \SystemRoot\System32\DRIVERS\asc3550.sys (disabled)
RAS Asynchronous Media Driver: system32\DRIVERS\asyncmac.sys (manual start)
Standard IDE/ESDI Hard Disk Controller: System32\DRIVERS\atapi.sys (system)
ati2mtaa: System32\DRIVERS\ati2mtaa.sys (manual start)
ATM ARP Client Protocol: System32\DRIVERS\atmarpc.sys (manual start)
Windows Audio: %SystemRoot%\System32\svchost.exe -k netsvcs (autostart)
Audio Stub Driver: System32\DRIVERS\audstub.sys (manual start)
Automatic LiveUpdate Scheduler: "C:\Program Files\Symantec\LiveUpdate\AluSchedulerSvc.exe" (autostart)
Background Intelligent Transfer Service: %SystemRoot%\system32\svchost.exe -k netsvcs (autostart)
Computer Browser: %SystemRoot%\system32\svchost.exe -k netsvcs (autostart)
cbidf: \SystemRoot\System32\DRIVERS\cbidf2k.sys (disabled)
Symantec Event Manager: "C:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\ccSvcHst.exe" /h ccCommon (autostart)
Symantec Settings Manager: "C:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\ccSvcHst.exe" /h ccCommon (autostart)
cd20xrnt: \SystemRoot\System32\DRIVERS\cd20xrnt.sys (disabled)
CD-ROM Driver: System32\DRIVERS\cdrom.sys (system)
Indexing Service: %SystemRoot%\system32\cisvc.exe (manual start)
ClipBook: %SystemRoot%\system32\clipsrv.exe (disabled)
Symantec Lic NetConnect service: "C:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\ccSvcHst.exe" /h ccCommon (autostart)
CmdIde: \SystemRoot\System32\DRIVERS\cmdide.sys (disabled)
COH_Mon: \??\C:\WINDOWS\system32\Drivers\COH_Mon.sys (manual start)
COM+ System Application: C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllhost.exe /Processid:{02D4B3F1-FD88-11D1-960D-00805FC79235} (manual start)
Cpqarray: \SystemRoot\System32\DRIVERS\cpqarray.sys (disabled)
Cryptographic Services: %SystemRoot%\system32\svchost.exe -k netsvcs (autostart)
dac2w2k: \SystemRoot\System32\DRIVERS\dac2w2k.sys (disabled)
dac960nt: \SystemRoot\System32\DRIVERS\dac960nt.sys (disabled)
DCOM Server Process Launcher: %SystemRoot%\system32\svchost -k DcomLaunch (autostart)
DHCP Client: %SystemRoot%\System32\svchost.exe -k netsvcs (autostart)
Disk Driver: System32\DRIVERS\disk.sys (system)
Logical Disk Manager Administrative Service: %SystemRoot%\System32\dmadmin.exe /com (manual start)
dmboot: System32\drivers\dmboot.sys (disabled)
dmio: System32\drivers\dmio.sys (disabled)
dmload: System32\drivers\dmload.sys (disabled)
Logical Disk Manager: %SystemRoot%\System32\svchost.exe -k netsvcs (manual start)
Microsoft Kernel DLS Syntheiszer: system32\drivers\DMusic.sys (manual start)
DNS Client: %SystemRoot%\System32\svchost.exe -k NetworkService (autostart)
dpti2o: \SystemRoot\System32\DRIVERS\dpti2o.sys (disabled)
Microsoft Kernel DRM Audio Descrambler: system32\drivers\drmkaud.sys (manual start)
DSBrokerService: "C:\Program Files\DellSupport\brkrsvc.exe" (manual start)
DSproct: \??\C:\Program Files\DellSupport\GTAction\triggers\DSproct.sys (manual start)
DellSupport UniDriver: system32\DRIVERS\dsunidrv.sys (autostart)
Intel(R) PRO Adapter Driver: System32\DRIVERS\e100b325.sys (manual start)
Symantec Eraser Control driver: \??\C:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\EENGINE\eeCtrl.sys (system)
3Com EtherLink XL 90XB/C Adapter Driver: System32\DRIVERS\el90xbc5.sys (manual start)
EraserUtilRebootDrv: \??\C:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\EENGINE\EraserUtilRebootDrv.sys (manual start)
Error Reporting Service: %SystemRoot%\System32\svchost.exe -k netsvcs (autostart)
Event Log: %SystemRoot%\system32\services.exe (autostart)
COM+ Event System: C:\WINDOWS\System32\svchost.exe -k netsvcs (manual start)
Fast User Switching Compatibility: %SystemRoot%\System32\svchost.exe -k netsvcs (manual start)
Floppy Disk Controller Driver: System32\DRIVERS\fdc.sys (manual start)
Floppy Disk Driver: System32\DRIVERS\flpydisk.sys (manual start)
FltMgr: system32\drivers\fltmgr.sys (system)
Volume Manager Driver: System32\DRIVERS\ftdisk.sys (system)
Generic Packet Classifier: System32\DRIVERS\msgpc.sys (manual start)
Help and Support: %SystemRoot%\System32\svchost.exe -k netsvcs (autostart)
Human Interface Device Access: %SystemRoot%\System32\svchost.exe -k netsvcs (disabled)
hpn: \SystemRoot\System32\DRIVERS\hpn.sys (disabled)
HTTP: System32\Drivers\HTTP.sys (manual start)
HTTP SSL: %SystemRoot%\System32\svchost.exe -k HTTPFilter (manual start)
i2omp: \SystemRoot\System32\DRIVERS\i2omp.sys (disabled)
i8042 Keyboard and PS/2 Mouse Port Driver: System32\DRIVERS\i8042prt.sys (system)
i81x: System32\DRIVERS\i81xnt5.sys (manual start)
iAimFP0: System32\DRIVERS\wADV01nt.sys (manual start)
iAimFP1: System32\DRIVERS\wADV02NT.sys (manual start)
iAimFP2: System32\DRIVERS\wADV05NT.sys (manual start)
iAimFP3: System32\DRIVERS\wSiINTxx.sys (manual start)
iAimFP4: System32\DRIVERS\wVchNTxx.sys (manual start)
iAimTV0: System32\DRIVERS\wATV01nt.sys (manual start)
iAimTV1: System32\DRIVERS\wATV02NT.sys (manual start)
iAimTV2: System32\DRIVERS\wATV03nt.sys (manual start)
iAimTV3: System32\DRIVERS\wATV04nt.sys (manual start)
iAimTV4: System32\DRIVERS\wCh7xxNT.sys (manual start)
CD-Burning Filter Driver: System32\DRIVERS\imapi.sys (system)
IMAPI CD-Burning COM Service: %systemroot%\system32\imapi.exe (manual start)
ini910u: \SystemRoot\System32\DRIVERS\ini910u.sys (disabled)
IntelIde: \SystemRoot\System32\DRIVERS\intelide.sys (disabled)
Intel Processor Driver: System32\DRIVERS\intelppm.sys (system)
IPv6 Windows Firewall Driver: system32\drivers\ip6fw.sys (manual start)
IP Traffic Filter Driver: System32\DRIVERS\ipfltdrv.sys (manual start)
IP in IP Tunnel Driver: System32\DRIVERS\ipinip.sys (manual start)
IP Network Address Translator: System32\DRIVERS\ipnat.sys (manual start)
IPSEC driver: System32\DRIVERS\ipsec.sys (system)
IR Enumerator Service: System32\DRIVERS\irenum.sys (manual start)
PnP ISA/EISA Bus Driver: System32\DRIVERS\isapnp.sys (system)
Keyboard Class Driver: System32\DRIVERS\kbdclass.sys (system)
Microsoft Kernel Wave Audio Mixer: system32\drivers\kmixer.sys (manual start)
Server: %SystemRoot%\System32\svchost.exe -k netsvcs (autostart)
Workstation: %SystemRoot%\System32\svchost.exe -k netsvcs (autostart)
LiveUpdate: "C:\Program Files\Symantec\LiveUpdate\LuComServer_3_4.EXE" (manual start)
LiveUpdate Notice: "C:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\ccSvcHst.exe" /h ccCommon (autostart)
TCP/IP NetBIOS Helper: %SystemRoot%\system32\svchost.exe -k LocalService (autostart)
Messenger: %SystemRoot%\system32\svchost.exe -k netsvcs (disabled)
NetMeeting Remote Desktop Sharing: C:\WINDOWS\System32\mnmsrvc.exe (manual start)
Mouse Class Driver: System32\DRIVERS\mouclass.sys (system)
mraid35x: \SystemRoot\System32\DRIVERS\mraid35x.sys (disabled)
WebDav Client Redirector: System32\DRIVERS\mrxdav.sys (manual start)
MRXSMB: System32\DRIVERS\mrxsmb.sys (system)
Distributed Transaction Coordinator: C:\WINDOWS\System32\msdtc.exe (manual start)
Windows Installer: %systemroot%\system32\msiexec.exe /V (manual start)
Microsoft Streaming Service Proxy: system32\drivers\MSKSSRV.sys (manual start)
Microsoft Streaming Clock Proxy: system32\drivers\MSPCLOCK.sys (manual start)
Microsoft Streaming Quality Manager Proxy: system32\drivers\MSPQM.sys (manual start)
Microsoft System Management BIOS Driver: System32\DRIVERS\mssmbios.sys (manual start)
NAVENG: \??\C:\PROGRA~1\COMMON~1\SYMANT~1\VIRUSD~1\20080824.021\NAVENG.SYS (manual start)
NAVEX15: \??\C:\PROGRA~1\COMMON~1\SYMANT~1\VIRUSD~1\20080824.021\NAVEX15.SYS (manual start)
Remote Access NDIS TAPI Driver: System32\DRIVERS\ndistapi.sys (manual start)
NDIS Usermode I/O Protocol: System32\DRIVERS\ndisuio.sys (manual start)
Remote Access NDIS WAN Driver: System32\DRIVERS\ndiswan.sys (manual start)
NetBIOS Interface: System32\DRIVERS\netbios.sys (system)
NetBT: System32\DRIVERS\netbt.sys (system)
Network DDE: %SystemRoot%\system32\netdde.exe (disabled)
Network DDE DSDM: %SystemRoot%\system32\netdde.exe (disabled)
Net Logon: %SystemRoot%\system32\lsass.exe (manual start)
Network Connections: %SystemRoot%\System32\svchost.exe -k netsvcs (manual start)
Network Location Awareness (NLA): %SystemRoot%\System32\svchost.exe -k netsvcs (manual start)
NIC Management Service Configuration Driver: \??\C:\WINDOWS\System32\drivers\NMSCFG.SYS (manual start)
Intel(R) NMS: C:\WINDOWS\System32\NMSSvc.exe (manual start)
NT LM Security Support Provider: %SystemRoot%\System32\lsass.exe (manual start)
Removable Storage: %SystemRoot%\system32\svchost.exe -k netsvcs (manual start)
nv: System32\DRIVERS\nv4_mini.sys (manual start)
IPX Traffic Filter Driver: System32\DRIVERS\nwlnkflt.sys (manual start)
IPX Traffic Forwarder Driver: System32\DRIVERS\nwlnkfwd.sys (manual start)
OMCI WDM Device Driver: System32\DRIVERS\omci.sys (system)
Intel PentiumIII Processor Driver: System32\DRIVERS\p3.sys (system)
Parallel port driver: System32\DRIVERS\parport.sys (manual start)
PCI Bus Driver: System32\DRIVERS\pci.sys (system)
PCIIde: System32\DRIVERS\pciide.sys (system)
PCTINDIS5 NDIS Protocol Driver: \??\C:\WINDOWS\system32\PCTINDIS5.SYS (manual start)
perc2: \SystemRoot\System32\DRIVERS\perc2.sys (disabled)
perc2hib: \SystemRoot\System32\DRIVERS\perc2hib.sys (disabled)
Plug and Play: %SystemRoot%\system32\services.exe (autostart)
IPSEC Services: %SystemRoot%\system32\lsass.exe (autostart)
WAN Miniport (PPTP): System32\DRIVERS\raspptp.sys (manual start)
Processor Driver: System32\DRIVERS\processr.sys (system)
Protected Storage: %SystemRoot%\system32\lsass.exe (autostart)
QoS Packet Scheduler: System32\DRIVERS\psched.sys (manual start)
Direct Parallel Link Driver: System32\DRIVERS\ptilink.sys (manual start)
ql1080: \SystemRoot\System32\DRIVERS\ql1080.sys (disabled)
Ql10wnt: \SystemRoot\System32\DRIVERS\ql10wnt.sys (disabled)
ql12160: \SystemRoot\System32\DRIVERS\ql12160.sys (disabled)
ql1240: \SystemRoot\System32\DRIVERS\ql1240.sys (disabled)
ql1280: \SystemRoot\System32\DRIVERS\ql1280.sys (disabled)
Remote Access Auto Connection Driver: System32\DRIVERS\rasacd.sys (system)
Remote Access Auto Connection Manager: %SystemRoot%\System32\svchost.exe -k netsvcs (manual start)
WAN Miniport (L2TP): System32\DRIVERS\rasl2tp.sys (manual start)
Remote Access Connection Manager: %SystemRoot%\System32\svchost.exe -k netsvcs (manual start)
Remote Access PPPOE Driver: System32\DRIVERS\raspppoe.sys (manual start)
Direct Parallel: System32\DRIVERS\raspti.sys (manual start)
Rdbss: System32\DRIVERS\rdbss.sys (system)
RDPCDD: System32\DRIVERS\RDPCDD.sys (system)
Terminal Server Device Redirector Driver: System32\DRIVERS\rdpdr.sys (manual start)
Remote Desktop Help Session Manager: C:\WINDOWS\system32\sessmgr.exe (manual start)
Digital CD Audio Playback Filter Driver: System32\DRIVERS\redbook.sys (system)
Routing and Remote Access: %SystemRoot%\System32\svchost.exe -k netsvcs (disabled)
Remote Procedure Call (RPC) Locator: %SystemRoot%\System32\locator.exe (manual start)
Remote Procedure Call (RPC): %SystemRoot%\system32\svchost -k rpcss (autostart)
QoS RSVP: %SystemRoot%\System32\rsvp.exe (manual start)
Security Accounts Manager: %SystemRoot%\system32\lsass.exe (autostart)
SASDIFSV: \??\C:\Program Files\SUPERAntiSpyware\SASDIFSV.SYS (system)
SASENUM: \??\C:\Program Files\SUPERAntiSpyware\SASENUM.SYS (manual start)
SASKUTIL: \??\C:\Program Files\SUPERAntiSpyware\SASKUTIL.sys (system)
Smart Card: %SystemRoot%\System32\SCardSvr.exe (manual start)
Task Scheduler: %SystemRoot%\System32\svchost.exe -k netsvcs (autostart)
Secdrv: System32\DRIVERS\secdrv.sys (autostart)
Secondary Logon: %SystemRoot%\System32\svchost.exe -k netsvcs (autostart)
System Event Notification: %SystemRoot%\system32\svchost.exe -k netsvcs (autostart)
Serenum Filter Driver: System32\DRIVERS\serenum.sys (manual start)
Serial port driver: System32\DRIVERS\serial.sys (system)
Windows Firewall/Internet Connection Sharing (ICS): %SystemRoot%\System32\svchost.exe -k netsvcs (autostart)
Shell Hardware Detection: %SystemRoot%\System32\svchost.exe -k netsvcs (autostart)
SIS AGP Bus Filter: \SystemRoot\System32\DRIVERS\sisagp.sys (disabled)
smwdm: system32\drivers\smwdm.sys (manual start)
Sparrow: \SystemRoot\System32\DRIVERS\sparrow.sys (disabled)
SPBBCDrv: \??\C:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\SPBBC\SPBBCDrv.sys (system)
Microsoft Kernel Audio Splitter: system32\drivers\splitter.sys (manual start)
Print Spooler: %SystemRoot%\system32\spoolsv.exe (autostart)
System Restore Filter Driver: System32\DRIVERS\sr.sys (system)
System Restore Service: %SystemRoot%\System32\svchost.exe -k netsvcs (autostart)
SRTSP: System32\Drivers\SRTSP.SYS (manual start)
SRTSPL: System32\Drivers\SRTSPL.SYS (manual start)
SRTSPX: System32\Drivers\SRTSPX.SYS (system)
Srv: System32\DRIVERS\srv.sys (manual start)
SSDP Discovery Service: %SystemRoot%\System32\svchost.exe -k LocalService (manual start)
Windows Image Acquisition (WIA): %SystemRoot%\System32\svchost.exe -k imgsvc (manual start)
Software Bus Driver: System32\DRIVERS\swenum.sys (manual start)
Microsoft Kernel GS Wavetable Synthesizer: system32\drivers\swmidi.sys (manual start)
MS Software Shadow Copy Provider: C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllhost.exe /Processid:{F79A1568-D6C5-4C69-A086-936CF52DBBE3} (manual start)
Symantec Core LC: C:\PROGRA~1\COMMON~1\SYMANT~1\CCPD-LC\symlcsvc.exe (manual start)
symc810: \SystemRoot\System32\DRIVERS\symc810.sys (disabled)
symc8xx: \SystemRoot\System32\DRIVERS\symc8xx.sys (disabled)
SYMDNS: \SystemRoot\System32\Drivers\SYMDNS.SYS (manual start)
SymEvent: \??\C:\WINDOWS\system32\Drivers\SYMEVENT.SYS (manual start)
SYMFW: \SystemRoot\System32\Drivers\SYMFW.SYS (manual start)
SYMIDS: \SystemRoot\System32\Drivers\SYMIDS.SYS (manual start)
SYMIDSCO: \??\C:\PROGRA~1\COMMON~1\SYMANT~1\SymcData\ipsdefs\20080818.001\SymIDSCo.sys (manual start)
Symantec Network Security Intermediate Filter Service: system32\DRIVERS\SymIM.sys (manual start)
SymIMMP: system32\DRIVERS\SymIM.sys (manual start)
SYMNDIS: \SystemRoot\System32\Drivers\SYMNDIS.SYS (manual start)
SYMREDRV: \SystemRoot\System32\Drivers\SYMREDRV.SYS (manual start)
SYMTDI: \SystemRoot\System32\Drivers\SYMTDI.SYS (system)
sym_hi: \SystemRoot\System32\DRIVERS\sym_hi.sys (disabled)
sym_u3: \SystemRoot\System32\DRIVERS\sym_u3.sys (disabled)
Microsoft Kernel System Audio Device: system32\drivers\sysaudio.sys (manual start)
Performance Logs and Alerts: %SystemRoot%\system32\smlogsvc.exe (manual start)
Telephony: %SystemRoot%\System32\svchost.exe -k netsvcs (manual start)
TCP/IP Protocol Driver: System32\DRIVERS\tcpip.sys (system)
Terminal Device Driver: System32\DRIVERS\termdd.sys (system)
Terminal Services: %SystemRoot%\System32\svchost -k DComLaunch (manual start)
Themes: %SystemRoot%\System32\svchost.exe -k netsvcs (autostart)
TosIde: \SystemRoot\System32\DRIVERS\toside.sys (disabled)
Distributed Link Tracking Client: %SystemRoot%\system32\svchost.exe -k netsvcs (autostart)
ultra: \SystemRoot\System32\DRIVERS\ultra.sys (disabled)
Windows User Mode Driver Framework: C:\WINDOWS\system32\wdfmgr.exe (autostart)
Microcode Update Driver: System32\DRIVERS\update.sys (manual start)
Universal Plug and Play Device Host: %SystemRoot%\System32\svchost.exe -k LocalService (manual start)
Uninterruptible Power Supply: %SystemRoot%\System32\ups.exe (manual start)
Microsoft USB 2.0 Enhanced Host Controller Miniport Driver: System32\DRIVERS\usbehci.sys (manual start)
USB2 Enabled Hub: System32\DRIVERS\usbhub.sys (manual start)
USB Mass Storage Driver: System32\DRIVERS\USBSTOR.SYS (manual start)
Microsoft USB Universal Host Controller Miniport Driver: System32\DRIVERS\usbuhci.sys (manual start)
U.S. Robotics 56K PCI Faxmodem Driver: System32\DRIVERS\USRpdA.sys (manual start)
VGA Display Controller.: \SystemRoot\System32\drivers\vga.sys (system)
VIA AGP Bus Filter: \SystemRoot\System32\DRIVERS\viaagp.sys (disabled)
ViaIde: \SystemRoot\System32\DRIVERS\viaide.sys (disabled)
Volume Shadow Copy: %SystemRoot%\System32\vssvc.exe (manual start)
Windows Time: %SystemRoot%\System32\svchost.exe -k netsvcs (autostart)
Remote Access IP ARP Driver: System32\DRIVERS\wanarp.sys (manual start)
WAN Miniport (ATW): System32\DRIVERS\wanatw4.sys (manual start)
Microsoft WINMM WDM Audio Compatibility Driver: system32\drivers\wdmaud.sys (manual start)
WebClient: %SystemRoot%\System32\svchost.exe -k LocalService (autostart)
Windows Management Instrumentation: %systemroot%\system32\svchost.exe -k netsvcs (autostart)
Portable Media Serial Number Service: %SystemRoot%\System32\svchost.exe -k netsvcs (manual start)
WMI Performance Adapter: C:\WINDOWS\System32\wbem\wmiapsrv.exe (manual start)
Windows Socket 2.0 Non-IFS Service Provider Support Environment: \SystemRoot\System32\drivers\ws2ifsl.sys (disabled)
Security Center: %SystemRoot%\System32\svchost.exe -k netsvcs (disabled)
Automatic Updates: %systemroot%\system32\svchost.exe -k netsvcs (autostart)
Wireless Zero Configuration: %SystemRoot%\System32\svchost.exe -k netsvcs (autostart)
Network Provisioning Service: %SystemRoot%\System32\svchost.exe -k netsvcs (manual start)
ZyDAS ZD1211B IEEE 802.11 b+g Wireless LAN Driver (USB)(ZyDAS): system32\DRIVERS\zd1211Bu.sys (manual start)


--------------------------------------------------

Enumerating Windows NT logon/logoff scripts:
*No scripts set to run*

Windows NT checkdisk command:
BootExecute = autocheck autochk *

Windows NT 'Wininit.ini':
PendingFileRenameOperations: *Registry value not found*

--------------------------------------------------

Enumerating ShellServiceObjectDelayLoad items:

PostBootReminder: C:\WINDOWS\system32\SHELL32.dll
CDBurn: C:\WINDOWS\system32\SHELL32.dll
WebCheck: C:\WINDOWS\system32\webcheck.dll
SysTray: C:\WINDOWS\system32\stobject.dll
UPnPMonitor: C:\WINDOWS\system32\upnpui.dll

--------------------------------------------------
Autorun entries from Registry:
HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\policies\Explorer\Run

*No values found*

--------------------------------------------------

Autorun entries from Registry:
HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\policies\Explorer\Run

*No values found*

--------------------------------------------------

End of report, 38,515 bytes
Report generated in 0.484 seconds

Command line options:
/verbose - to add additional info on each section
/complete - to include empty sections and unsuspicious data
/full - to include several rarely-important sections
/force9x - to include Win9x-only startups even if running on WinNT
/forcent - to include WinNT-only startups even if running on Win9x
/forceall - to include all Win9x and WinNT startups, regardless of platform
/history - to list version history only


----------

